# The Meltdown - Pylon's Journal V 3.1



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok, first run at this did not go very well, so I'm taking a fresh start.  Sunday during football has always been the cheat day, so my intake has been higher, though I'm making an effort to stay away from extra sugar, even today.  That kind of stuff seems to carry over more than anything else.

Anyway, just needed a fresh start.  The plan going forward is intense lifting 3x/week, cardio 3x, one day off (probably Sunday).  Aside from the challenge I've started at work for weight loss, I'm signing up for a 10k run at the end of October.  Yeah, I said 10.  I know I can do 5k.  I want to push it more.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2006)

good luck, Big Kahuna!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 10, 2006)

A 10k   That's a hefty challenge, but I'm sure you can tackle it.  Good luck and I'll be watching for the updates.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey kids, thanks for coming by the new digs.

Yes, 10K will be tough.  Can I do it?  Yep.  Can I run the whole thing?  Um...maybe?

But new journals need to be started right, so despite the "football" food (lots of fresh pretzels, a couple stuffed with brats), I went out and ran a 5K.  Ok, "ran" is a strong word.  Probably ran half, walked half.  The tough part will be finding a good route.  This one was ok, but too much road w/out sidewalks.  It an issue around here, so I'll be scouting out locations as time goes on.  Ideally I'll find routes of 2, 3, 5 and 6.2 miles.


----------



## Devlin (Sep 10, 2006)

Good plan there Py.  I'm sticking with the 5k until i can get my heart rate to stay in a moderate zone for the entire thing and do the 5k in under 30minutes.  After that I will think about going for a 10k.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey Pylon post your workouts bud. I have faith in ya with the run. Little bit of dedication will go a long ways.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Good plan there Py.  I'm sticking with the 5k until i can get my heart rate to stay in a moderate zone for the entire thing and do the 5k in under 30minutes.  After that I will think about going for a 10k.



Yeah, I'm not worried about time that much.  Speed is not my thing.  For me, it's just about hitting a goal I set.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 10, 2006)

how often will you be running to prepare for the 10k?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2006)

Good luck on the new goal.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> how often will you be running to prepare for the 10k?



Not sure yet.  I would suspect it will be at least 2x per week to start, more as it gets closer.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2006)

As promised, back in the gym today.  This is day 1 of my new routine, a 3x week lifting plan that uses the up/down method that I like so much.  I've decided to center the days around the big 3 lifts.  Monday is by far the easiest day of the week.  As before, goal is 20 reps, 30 sec rest between sets of reach failure before 20.  Minimal rest between lifts...

WU - eliptical, 5 min
WU - bench 95 x 10

Bench - 135 x 7, 3.5
calf raises - 220 x 20
DB flye - 25s x 20
hs incline bench - 90 x 9, 4
db sumo squat - 60 x 20
hs decline bench - 90 x 10, 7
knee raises - bw x 10*
adductor squeeze - 85 x 20
pec deck - 90 x 20

*Decided to switch after 10 and replace with the adductors.  They are much more focused on where I want to work.  Also, the knee raises required putting some strain on my shoulder, which I am trying to avoid if possible.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 11, 2006)

Love the new digs dude!!  

A 10K huh???  WOW!!!  You go boy!  

Now where's that little running smilie Burner?

I'll be watching for updates too Py


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Py!
Way to go, brotha! I am gonna be following suit this afternoon!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Love the new digs dude!!
> 
> A 10K huh??? WOW!!! You go boy!
> 
> ...


 
Hope u are talking about this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'cause I never smile when I run..I smile AFTER I run..


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hope u are talking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I usually stop smiling when I decide to run, and not again until after a shower.  I hate running.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you smile WHILE you're showering?  Because that's the BIG question here that everyone <ok, just me> wants to know


----------



## Pylon (Sep 12, 2006)

Of course!  It's the best time of the day!

Nice DOMS working today, nothing crippling, but can feel the work got done.  Good times.......


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Do you smile WHILE you're showering? Because that's the BIG question here that everyone <ok, just me> wants to know


sure! Everytime he bends over, he cracks one!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2006)

...it was funny in jr. high....


----------



## Pylon (Sep 12, 2006)

Funny, Burner.  Very funny.   

Decent day at work, 45 min cardi on the bike at night.  Busy day tomorrow, so I may have to shift my lifting to Thu and Sat this week.  We'll see.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> sure! Everytime I bend over, he cracks me!


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey, Py  

Nice new journal.  A 10K would be very impressive in my book.  Good luck with that.  Diet holding up OK?  Mine has been doing well, though gym appearances have been sporadic at best, lately.  I have to leave for work at 5 this morning, but I'm hoping to get back in there tonight and start updating my journal again.  

Have you had any contact with Archie?  Haven't seen him on here in quite some time.  I hope he is alright.  Probably just a little burned out from going balls to the wall for so long prepping for his comp.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Py!!!  How are ya darlin'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2006)

holy crap! I just got hacked by Billie!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I just got hacked by Billie!



I never heard it called that before.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey everyone....what the heck happened to the page format around here?

Took Wednesday off.  Body was tired, family was in town.  Did cardio tonight (45 min), as well as softball.  Plan to lift tomorrow.

Hey Fitty, you might be interested to know I'm headed down your way soon.  I'll be in town the week before halloween for a convention down near Love field.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 15, 2006)

Another day, another 45 min cardio.  Ho hum...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2006)

A beautiful day in the Lou...took the boy to the park, ran a circuit around the park.  Not positive the length, would guess 1.3 - 1.5 miles.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2006)

Also, have discovered a decent running route through a subdivision near my house.  No sidewalks, but little traffic.  Some hills, but nothing terrible.  3 laps = 5 K, 7 laps = 10K (and a little).

This may become my normal route.  I plan to try it out later tomorrow morning.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 16, 2006)

Do you know what kind of route the 10K is going to be?  Flat, hills, etc.  You might want to practice on a similar course.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2006)

I assume it will be pretty flat.  I'm going to check it out some time in the next couple of weeks.  I figure if my training route has some slope, tho, I'll be in good shape.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 17, 2006)

I took a look at the info for the run coming up, and I'm a little..ok, a lot concerned.  The run starts at 8am.  (I don't want to call it a race, since I won't be competing with anyone but myself.)  The awards are given out at 9:15, which means you need to go @5mph to finish before the ceremony.  I'm not sure I can keep that up at this point, at least not for that much time.  I wouldn't mind not winning anything, but I'd like to be done before awards are given out, you know?  That in mind, I may just do a 5K this time.  Thoughts?  anyone out there know anything about acting as a running coach?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey Py!
Sorry...nothing of any real value for training...just find your 'sweet spot' pace and go. You've been running for a while now, you should know what it is.
You can, improve that sweet spot though...
Just one mental (no comments necessary, thank you) trick I did, was to snap my fingers on my left heel strike. If I heard the snapping slowing...I'd pick up my pace...it worked for me.  I went from barely being able to knock ot the mile and 1/2 to doing 5 miles in about 38 mins...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm ok on pacing, and I can get decent distance without too much trouble.  Problem is, that pace is sloooooooooow....


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 18, 2006)

What kind of pace are you running at now?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 18, 2006)

I would guess 4 - 4.5 mph.  I usually do a 5K in about 45 min.  Like I said, sloooooooooow.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2006)

u throw me off when u say how many mph...I always went by: minutes per mile. (think I got mine to average: 7 1/2 minute miles)


----------



## Pylon (Sep 18, 2006)

In that case, I would say 12 - 15 min per.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 20, 2006)

Greetings from Batesville, MS....

Down here for a couple of days.  I hate being in the south when trying to cut.  Everything is fried...not to mention REALLY tasty...So that hasn't gone well for me...

Having an "all hands" dinner tonight.  If I have time I'm going to try to get on the treadmill before I go.  We'll see....


----------



## Pylon (Sep 21, 2006)

So, went to dinner last night.  I pretty much just closed my eyes and pointed at the menu and ended up with a sirloin.  24 oz.  Huge.  And of course my boss jumps in with "I've got 20 dollars says you can't finish that!"

Now, I'm a competitive guy, so I was suckered in right away, even when the CEO jumped in with "That means the potato too!"  Yikes.

So, with $20 in my pocket, I woke this morning and dragged my sorry ass to the road.  Did about 1.5 miles outside.  It's a bit chilly in MS this time of year, in case anyone is interested...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2006)

think of all that protein! GO hit the weights, son!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2006)

Pylon said:


> So, went to dinner last night. I pretty much just closed my eyes and pointed at the menu and ended up with a sirloin. 24 oz. Huge. And of course my boss jumps in with "I've got 20 dollars says you can't finish that!"
> 
> Now, I'm a competitive guy, so I was suckered in right away, even when the CEO jumped in with "That means the potato too!" Yikes.
> 
> So, with $20 in my pocket, I woke this morning and dragged my sorry ass to the road. Did about 1.5 miles outside. It's a bit chilly in MS this time of year, in case anyone is interested...


the 'ol 96'er
"Look at the size of the maggots on that meat!"
-The Great Outdoors


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 21, 2006)

Pylon said:


> So, went to dinner last night.  I pretty much just closed my eyes and pointed at the menu and ended up with a sirloin.  24 oz.  Huge.  And of course my boss jumps in with "I've got 20 dollars says you can't finish that!"
> 
> Now, I'm a competitive guy, so I was suckered in right away, even when the CEO jumped in with "That means the potato too!"  Yikes.
> 
> So, with $20 in my pocket, I woke this morning and dragged my sorry ass to the road.  Did about 1.5 miles outside.  It's a bit chilly in MS this time of year, in case anyone is interested...




I hope you enjoyed the meal.  

*Note to self:  Never bet against Pylon.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, trying to recover from the trip south.  Got back just in time for softball.  We won in a quick game.  (With sunlight getting short, we play with a 2-2 count instead of 1-1.)  One more win and we'll have a perfect session.  

Last night got in 45 min of cardio work. Was planning on running today, but the rain has set in, so I'll likely be back on the bike tonight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 23, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Got back just in time for softball.  We won in a quick game.  (With sunlight getting short, we play with a 2-2 count instead of 1-1.)



Too bad the field doesn't have lights.  Starting 2-2 is tough.  I once played in a 1-pitch tournament, the equivalent of starting with 3-2 plus a foul ball.  I didn't really enjoy it.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, it's a much different kind of game.  I liked it as a change of pace, but wouldn't want to do it very often.  I struck out looking the first time up (ball looked flat and outside, but whatever...)  Hit the ball hard the other two times.  not bad, but not something I'd do long term.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2006)

Another 45 min bike session last night.....


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

I played a one pitch tournament about a month ago. It sure does make for some quick games. I am normally a first pitch swinger anyways, but after a while I didnt like it. 

So Pylon whats good?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2006)

Double D said:


> So Pylon whats good?



Um...try the veal.  Or the brisket looks good tonight.  But I would stay away from the tripe.  Smells bad.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Um...try the veal.  Or the brisket looks good tonight.  But I would stay away from the tripe.  Smells bad.



Too late.  I already ordered the chicken.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 25, 2006)

Safe bet.  Have the almond rissotto with it, if it's not too late.  They mix nicely.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2006)

'morning, Py!
Hope the weekend was a good one for you!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 25, 2006)

Just getting caught up in here.  Saw you are considering entering a race...I think P-Funk's girlfriend Goal Getter may have run a race in NY before they left for AZ, but not positive.  I haven't looked in the training section, but have you posted a thread in regards to training for a race over there?

Looking good with the softball season and the dinner suggestions look even better


----------



## Pylon (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey y'all...

Well, my softball season has ended early.  No injury, just a schedule conflict.  All around, a good season.

Despite not posting, I have been getting in cardio work.  Except for Sunday (my day of rest), I've been good about getting 45 - 50 min on the bike each night.  Diet is clean as well (since getting home, anyway.)

And glory be, soup season is here!  Hooray!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello BRother Pylon, hope all is well with you!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 26, 2006)

Holy cow!  An Archie sighting!  how's tricks, brotha?

Just finished 45 min on the bike...this is becoming a habit...


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 27, 2006)

Things are getting back, thanks for the support!!! Glad to hear of your habit, keep at it my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, things were going fine, cardio was good, diet clean, all things were well.  So then the powers that be said "This is no good.  How can we screw with his life a little?"

Hence, I found out yesterday that my gym is shutting it's doors.  Tomorrow.  AARRRRRRGGHHHHHHH!!!!!

Oh well.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh D...I'm honey sorry! 

I remember when Gold's did that to me...at least you didn't just give them $1200 for PT


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2006)

Blah blah blah....

Gym is now officially out of business.  I should've tried to buy their squat rack...

A couple of nights off from cardio.  We've had parties to go to, so I've been...um...refeeding...yeah, that's it...

On top of it, I somehow strained the lig on the outside of my right knee.  (I know the feeling from doing the same thing to my left a few years ago.)  It feels better already, but I've been taking it easy just in case.  Will probably get back on the bike tonight.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 30, 2006)

Thats terrible about your gym!!! 24 hour Fitness is available!!! Take it easy with the leg, hope it heals quickly my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, the knee feels prety good.  Wore a wrap all weekend to be safe, but seems to be OK now.  Did 45 min on the bike last night, no problems, so I'm going to assume we are ok.

I think I may back off of the 10K thing for this month.  I don't want to stress it too much.  I may still run the 5k, tho.  In fact, I will _probably_ run it.  Just want to be careful with it.

As for the gym, haven't started looking yet.  I'm mostly doing cardio work right now, which I can do at home.  I may end up back at the Y, only because I could get back into racketball that way.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds good, take care of the knee, and don't forget about me and some raquetball my Friend!!! You'll prolly take me to school, but I'll have alot of fun!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Py!

for your lyrical pleasure....

*YMCA, *The Village People

Young man, there's no need to feel down
I said young man, pick yourself off the ground
I said young man, 'cause you're in a new town
There's no need to be unhappy

Young man, there's a place you can go
I said young man, when you're short on your dough
You can stay there, and I'm sure you will find
Many ways to have a good time

It's fun to stay at the YMCA (rpt)
They have everything for young men to enjoy
You can hang out with all the boys

Young man, are you listening to me
I said young man, what do you want to be
I said young man, you can make real your dreams
But you've got to know that one thing

No man does it all by himself
I said young man, put your pride on the shelf
And just go there, to the YMCA
I'm sure they can help you today

Chorus

Young man, I was once in your shoes
I said, I was down and out with the blues
I felt no man cared if I was alive
I felt the whole world was so jive

That's when someone came up to me
And said young man, take a walk up the street
There's a place there called the YMCA
They can start you back on your way

It's fun to stay at the YMCA (rpt)
You can get yourself clean
You can have a good meal
You can do whatever you feel

oh..and in case you travel abroad..to say...Germany...you can still sing along!

Junger Mann, dort ist keine Notwendigkeit, unten zu fühlen
Ich besagter junger Mann, Auswahl sich weg vom Boden
Ich besagter junger Mann, ' verursache Sie bin in einer neuen Stadt
Es gibt keine Notwendigkeit, unglücklich zu sein

Junger Mann, gibt es einen Platz, den Sie gehen können
Ich besagter junger Mann, wenn Sie auf Ihrem Teig kurz sind
Sie können dort bleiben und ich bin sicher, da?? Sie finden
Viele Weisen, eine gute Zeit zu haben

Es ist der Spa??, zum am YMCA (rpt) zu bleiben
Sie haben alles, damit junge Männer genie??en
Sie können mit allen Jungen heraus hängen

Junger Mann, sind Sie hörend auf mich
Ich besagter junger Mann, was Sie sein möchten
Ich besagter junger Mann, Sie kann real Ihre Träume bilden
Aber Sie haben, diese eine Sache zu kennen

Kein Mann tut sie ganz allein
Ich besagter junger Mann, setzte Ihren Stolz auf das Regal
Und gehen gerade, zum YMCA
Ich bin sicher, da?? sie Ihnen heute helfen können

Chor

Junger Mann, war ich einmal in Ihren Schuhen
Ich sagte, war ich unten und heraus mit dem Blau
Ich glaubte keinem Mann, der interessiert wurde, wenn ich lebendig war
Ich glaubte, da?? die ganze Welt so jive war

Das ist, als jemand bis zu mir kam
Und besagter junger Mann, nehmen gehen herauf die Stra??e
Es gibt einen Platz, der dort das YMCA genannt wird
Sie können Sie auf Ihrer Weise zurück beginnen

Es ist der Spa??, zum am YMCA (rpt) zu bleiben
Sie können sauber sich erhalten
Sie können eine gute Mahlzeit haben
Sie können tun, was auch immer Sie glauben


----------



## Pylon (Oct 4, 2006)

OK, you have convinced me not to join the Y...


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

Burner, is there something you're trying to tell us?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm just tryng to help a friend out..and all I get is hate.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 7, 2006)

I appreciate the effort, Burner...

OK, I've been on a mini-slide since last week.  On the bright side, my diet hasn't been as bad as it could be.  (I've been eating a lot of cereal, but it's been stuff like frosted mini-wheat.  I have a mortal weakness for them.)  ad news is I've stalled out on cardio work.  I've decided I need to get a gym lined up and get back to work.  Looks like is will be the Y.  Good locations (even if only decent facilities) and I can go back to a metro membership, which is good.  Planning on getting set up Monday.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll never step foot in a YMCA again. Whenever I was in college we were suppose to have free passes because we were students. We went there and the lady was completely rude and wouldnt let us even go in. She said she didnt know anything about it. So we went back to the dorms (our school gym was getting redone). Called about it the next day and the manager said that we could come and it would be free. Went back same lady and eveyrthing and she still wouldnt let us in. We leave the manager calls us the next day saying well we are sorry, but due to people leaving trash in the parking lot we decided to break ties with your school! Hell no one from our school ever goes there! So as an end results I am banning YMCA's from anything I do for the rest of my natural life. 

But I hope you like it.......


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I doubt it was the same location (  ), but even so, you shouldn't write off the Y as a whole because of a couple of people.  But I can certainly understand why you would.


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Actually I went to school at Maryville University in St.Louis!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2006)

Really?  Which Y gave you problems?  Are you from the Loo?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

is that..like...Missoui slang?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2006)

The Loo is the hip way of saying St. Louis.  It was Nelly's idea.  He's really cool.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

word, yo


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Haha, no not from there, but lived there for 2 years while I went to school there. I am like 2 hours or so away. I went to the Y around Chesterfield.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

wait..I was wrong...in Mo..it would be: word, y'all....


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> wait..I was wrong...in Mo..it would be: word, y'all....



Yeah, get it right, dude.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> Haha, no not from there, but lived there for 2 years while I went to school there. I am like 2 hours or so away. I went to the Y around Chesterfield.



If you mean the one by the mall, then it's the same branch.  My office is by Spirit airport, so I could go to the O'fallon branch (nice) or Wildwood (I've heard it's nice too.)  

Huh.  small world.  Where you at now?


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Right now I live by Springfield Illinois. 

I dont go to a gym, I have the things I need at home in my garage.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 12, 2006)

OK, quick update - 

No, I haven't been posting, which means no w'outs, either.  (And a crap diet, but....well, you know...)

ANYWAY, good news.  I joined a new gym today.  Ended up not going to the Y after all.  The place down the street is letting me finish out the year at the same price I was paying at the old gym (about $30/month less than their going rate.)  If I stay, the rate will probably even go down a bit more in January.  (They are combining everyone from the old gym into a group and giving us a rate based on numbers.  I would end up paying about $10 less than I was.)

First w/out will be tomorrow.  I'll try to get caught up with everyone later tonight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2006)

That's great news about the gym.  Now get in there and start cracking.


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

Fantastic news, glad you arent going to the crappy YMCA....haha.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

sounds good! U back at the gym then?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 15, 2006)

Planning to lift tomorrow at lunch, working on the routine tonight.  My day will be short since I scored tix to the games tomrrow night.  Should be a good time...


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2006)

Good Stuff on the Gym my Friend!!! I have changed Gyms also, 24 started closing certain pieces of equipment down, and not taking care of athers, so I cut 'em loose!!! Now at GOLD's Gym, and I must say I absolutly LOVE it!!! Now wheres that w/o???


----------



## Pylon (Oct 16, 2006)

OK, I did get in the lifting, but haven't had a chance to post.  I left the book in the car and it is pouring down rain, but I'll grab it and post later.  Numbers weren't much to look at, but it sure felt good to be back!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 16, 2006)

you are better off than I am, sir!
missed my workout....can't go again till wednesday....I gotta huryy up-n-hit the powerball...this having to work for a living is getting in the way of the things I wanna do!
Good to see ya pounding it out again! And don't worry..the #'s will go back up soon enough.


----------



## Double D (Oct 16, 2006)

Whether numbers are good or not, the important thing is that you actually got to the gym.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey Py how goes it?!  Whats new?

Double D is right check the ego at the door mi amigo!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey y'all...

Not posting, but not ducking the numbers.  Was at the game last night (cards-mets, great game!)  Played racketball tonight.  Not enough sleep...really tired.  Will post numbers....um...at some point, I promise...


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2006)

3, 15, 82, 9.  There.  I posted some numbers for you.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks, Trips.  Big help.

Greetings to everyone from sunny SF, CA!  I never posted my details from the last w/out, and I don't have my book with me, so I will get to it when I get home.  

Got in a short w/out here before dinner.  the hotel has a universal station, so I did 3 laps of a circuit, rep count of 20, 15, 10, increasing the weight each round.  After w/u, did cable curls, leg ext, GC palm down pulldowns and prisoner squats.  Minimal rest, was targeting failure with the wieght for each.  Did pretty good on guessing, considering the plates weren't really marked.  Not bad for a quick w/out before dinner.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm reading a book called "The Speed of Trust", and how you can build credibility in business.  It starts with self-credibility.  One of the things he mentions, in fact, is telling himself he would w/o in the morning, but then hitting snooze.  He mentions being honest enough with himself to either change his alarm or his plan or both.  I though about that last night while telling myself I would get up and run.  I've been short on sleep the last week (thanks, Cards!) so really needed the extra Zs.  I moved the alarm back an hour with a promise to do an in room w/o when I awoke...

3x circuit - 10 reps each - prisoner squats, crunches, pushups, dips

So, I got the sleep, did the work I promised myself I would do, and am ready to start the day feeling pretty good.  I think I make promises to myself I have no intention  of actually doing, but the promise sounds good.  I'll have to keep a closer eye on that.

By the way, how 'bout them Cardinals?  Can I get an Amen?


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

I was just getting ready to ask you how about those Cards?!?! Isnt that fuckin awesome!!!! Up 1-0 and thier worst pitcher just pitched like cy young. Unbelievable!!!!!!! I think the pitching is rubbing off.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, not as good a game tonight, but that's ok.  Just needed the split in D, now we come home.  It's all good.

For myself, did ok on food, got some extra work by walking to dinner.  It's about 2 miles.  (I took a cab back.)


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 23, 2006)

Whats up BRother Pylon, I'm with you....... I'm ecstatic that they split!!! I am however shocked that they did NOTHING about the pine tar on his hand!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

My good friend has tickets to the game tonight! I hate rich people! 

Well fellas 2-1 right now need a big win tonight that way we dont have to depend on Reyes!!! That would be pretty crappy.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, looks like things are going to settle down a bit now that the WS is over.  I'm done with travel for a bit, so I'm planning on getting back into my normal gym routine.  (I feel like I've been saying that a lot...)  But I mean it this time.  Promise.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 29, 2006)

Glad its all over myself, getting little sleep is a killer on the w/o's!!! Best Wishes to you, and GO CARDINALS!!! "World Series Champions", Man that sounds and looks GOOD!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

PY,

whats going on in here ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2006)

OK....

I've gotten in a nasty rut, and not sure how to dig myself out.  I have found myself repeating the same pattern for the last 2 weeks or so.  Each morning I leave with the intent of heading to the gym at lunch, then lunch rolls around and I'm either busy/hungry/tired, so I promise to do cardio at home (can you see where this is going?), then am tired when I get home, and by the time the boy is in bed, I don't feel like doing cardio, so I promise I will hit the gym the next day.............

I'd like to say I've at least kept my diet in check, but that isn't really true either.  I don't know if it is the weather, new job, or what....but it sucks.  

Suggestions?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2006)

workout before you go to work , thats what all the great ones do


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> workout before you go to work , thats what all the great ones do


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> workout before you go to work , thats what all the great ones do



Going to be doing that again not next week but the week after. Back onto 12 hour shifts for 7 days! So yeah I will get 1 hour of home time and 1 hour and gym time! URGH!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> workout before you go to work , thats what all the great ones do


hey...I resemble this remark!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2006)

sorry, no way the AM will work.  It's either lunch or evening.  

The good news is I got in cardio tonight (45 min).  I also got my heavy bag back up, which got me feeling a little better.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm having the same motivation problems PY, just keep keeping on


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

Can I recommend a Fullbody HIT routine 2 times a week, lunch would be great if you have the time!!! Hang in there BRother Pylon, we ALL go through this my Friend!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2006)

Hang tuff bud we feel your pain!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  

Arch, the problem isn't time.  The problem is motivation!   

At the very least, I'm trying to get better.  45 min again tonight of cardio.  2 in a row!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2006)

Motivation huh??? Anything I can do to help??? Don't forget we need to get together for some raquetball my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Arch, the problem isn't time. The problem is motivation!
> 
> At the very least, I'm trying to get better. 45 min again tonight of cardio. 2 in a row!


hey Py-
for every 5 workouts....I betcha Billie AND Tam...will be happy to send photos of them with one less article of clothing.
I call it: Strip fitness.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey Py-
> for every 5 workouts....I betcha Billie AND Tam...will be happy to send photos of them with one less article of clothing.
> I call it: Strip fitness.


Um....yeah, that might do the trick!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

I knew it would....I knew....it would....


So...Tam...Billie...Take care of my dear friend, Pylon here, please...oh..and I get pics too for being the genius mind behind: Strip fitness.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok, here's the issue in my life....


I've mentioned the new gig a couple of times.  I've joined the HR department at my company, and will eventually be working specifically on OD (organizational development).  My job is basically to make the company a better place to work.  It's all good, right?

Not so much.  See, the problem is it has been made REALLY clear by a couple of people in HR that I am not welcome and not wanted in the department.  I'm the kind of guy that thrives on teamwork, and since moving over have tried to be humble, defferential, and and appreciative as I can of those around me.  I've never worked in HR before, so I am out on an island trying to figure out how to do my job, but the response has not always been positive.

Case in point.  Today I got a call from my former boss (who wanted me fired at one point, which is why he is my *former* boss.)  He was calling for my help in making an offer to a candidate, made some jokes, and generally seemed pleased to have my help.  (This is HUGE for me, by the way.)  So I went to our head of recruiting to pass the info along.  (She got there later than me, and he had left her a message, but he wanted to talk to someone about what was happening, so he called me.  Also HUGE.) 

So I pass along the info, and she gets all up in my grill about getting on her turf, and why am I involved when it's none of my business.  When I tried to tell her I was just passing on the message, she informed me she did not need me to "check up on her."  (The last part was in front of a couple of other people.)  This is just a sample of the hosility I have gotten from some of the people.  (Not everyone, I should point out.)  But I know a lot of people in the company (been there 5 years), and if they need help, they are likely to call the guy they know, right?  

ANYWAY, I left, not intending to go back.  But I've got a wife and a kid (plus one on the way), so I went back and talked with my boss.  I told him I had no energy to be somewhere I'm not wanted.  After a long talk, we decided the next step would be a team meeting to clear the air (without me in the room.)  I'll catch up with him in the AM for an update.  

Again, I am on good terms with some of them, but it is clear at this point that I'm an outsider.  Heck, I'm more welcome in the finance department than in my own!  (I even managed to get all those accountants to sing happy birthday for one of their directors this morning, which I guarantee was a first!)  

So, I'm sitting here drinking a very nice bottle of merlot, skipping my w/out, feeling very disappointed and sorry for myself.  (I'll get over it...I think...)  At least the wine will help me sleep, right?

I just don't get it.  All modesty aside, I'm a nice guy who has been up front about my own ignorance in HR and asking for help.  I love OD and have found a passion again for my work.  But I find myself for the first time in more than 10 years on a team that apparently doesn't want me.  I'm more than a little hurt.  Crushed, really.  I've traveled to other states to set up projectors for people, been willing to act as their own personal IT person, moving their offices and PCs for them, helping them fix broken computers, and have tried every time to tell them how much I appreciate all the help and advice.  In return, there are some of them that won't even make eye contact with me.  

Maybe it will get better tomorrow.  But I'm not holding my breath.  

Thanks for letting me vent.  (Not like you could have stopped me, right?  )


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey Py-
> for every 5 workouts....I betcha Billie AND Tam...will be happy to send photos of them with one less article of clothing.
> I call it: Strip fitness.



And for every 5 workouts that you miss, Burner will send you photos of him with one less article of clothing.  Now that's incentive.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2006)

Bummer on the job situation.  Any other possibilities if that doesn't pan out?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Bummer on the job situation.  Any other possibilities if that doesn't pan out?



Actually, I was so thrilled with the opportunity, I stopped looking.  Not too smart on my part, I guess...


BTW, finished off the merlot, and am on my 2nd bottle of Sam Adams Octoberfest.  Good stuff.  But there are only 3 of those left (and yes, I will likely polish them off.)  After that, I have one chilled zinfendel and 2 warm whites, so I am likely done.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, wait...I have a lot of bud light in the back of the fridge...........


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2006)

you know, the real bitch of it is i LOVE the work in front of me.

I've also started working thru the rest of the helloween candy....woohoo

and its getting harder to type...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

so...either you are binging on Bud Light and chocolate...
or you gave beer to kids as halloween candy? Man...I needed to come to YOUR neighborhood!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, I made it thru the week.  Glad it's finally over.

My sister told me there is a 3k run coming up (the turkey trot) and we might be running together.  It gives me a short term project to work on, anyway.

Also, I'm cooking t-day dinner for the fam.  I think I may change up the menu to make it more healthy then planned.  Easy enough with turkey.  The rest becomes a challenge, but one the might be a lot of fun to try.  any suggestions?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2006)

I really wasn't looking forward to getting back to the office today, and after a couple of hours I was ready to get out.  And what do you know, the gym was still there waiting for me....

WU - treadmill, 10 min

bench - 135x10,5
standing calf - 225x20
db flye-30s x 20
donkey calf-120 x 20 (meant to set it at 160 - doh!)
incline bench - 95x7,4
sumo squat-80x20
decline bench-95x10,6
adductor-120x20
pec deck-100x20

As usual, going to 20 reps or failure.  rest/pause of 30 sec where needed.

I found myself feeling much more calm through the rest of the day.  Maybe my glucose levels were just low.  Whatever it was, it felt pretty darn good.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh yeah, I think my sister and I are doing a 5k together on turkey day.  should be fun!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 13, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Pylon, and congrats on the run, thats Good Stuff!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Pylon.  How's it going?


----------



## Double D (Nov 14, 2006)

Full body huh? That always takes so much outa me. Nice workout.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2006)

The "full body" variant I'm using alternate upper and lower body lifts.  I've found it is a good way to crank up the intensity level a bit in a short time.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2006)

Day 2 in the gym this week.  (Two in a row!  Woohoo!)

Cardio today.  Did a mile on the treadmill, then 20 min on the bike.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, I did get to the gym to lift, but I don't have my book with me.  I'll post numbers in the morning.  But I want to make sure I am on record as having gone.  

3 days in a row.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2006)

Pylon said:


> 3 days in a row.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 16, 2006)

very impressive Py!!  I can't wait to hear all about the 5k


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

Pylon said:


> And what do you know, the gym was still there waiting for me....


It always is, sir...welcoming you, beckoning you...taunting you NOT to come in....


Gonna race on T-Day! WAHOO! make room for the grub!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, that's the plan.  My sista and I are supposed to have lunch tomorrow.  I think I'm going to drag her to city hall to register!

Didn't go to the gym at lunch, had a work lunch instead.  (Went with the cobb salad.)  Got in 45 min cardio tonight at home.  Didn't get a lot out of it, since my legs are pretty shot from lifting yesterday, but it still counts!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2006)

Good lookin w/o's and Best Wishes to you on the race my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Well, I did get to the gym to lift, but I don't have my book with me.  I'll post numbers in the morning.  But I want to make sure I am on record as having gone.
> 
> 3 days in a row.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 18, 2006)

Made it to the gym for day 5 yesterday, but (again) don't have my book with me.  the good news is its outside in the car, so I'll bring it in and post the last 2 w/outs later today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Made it to the gym for day 5 yesterday, but (again) don't have my book with me.  the good news is its outside in the car, so I'll bring it in and post the last 2 w/outs later today.



The good news is that you're actually working out, unlike some people we know who shall go nameless.  Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Nov 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> The good news is that you're actually working out, unlike some people we know who shall go nameless.  Burner




Nameless?  I thought we called them "Burner"...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 18, 2006)

Ok, here are the missing w/outs...

Wednesday -

WU - 5 min bike, squats 135x10

squats - 225x11, 9
bb curl - 70x10,6
leg press - 360x20 (more on this below)
db hammer curls - 25s x 10,10
cg pulldowns - 120x10,10
lat pulldowns -90x10,10
leg ext - 110x20
face pulls - 60x20

I'm adjusting to the new machines, so some of the weights are off.  As usual, aiming for failure at 20 reps, 30 pause where set is broken up.  The leg press is a nautilus, but it has a rocking motion at the top of the range which threw me off a bit.  I'll have to get used to it.

Friday
wu - bike, 10, deads, 45x10

deadlifts - 135x10, 185x10, 225x7 
seated db mil press - 30s x 20
upright rows - 65 x 12,8
iso leg curl - 40 x 13,7
db french press - 40 x 20
rope pushdowns - 100 x 15,5
db slds - 40s x 20
skulls - 45 x 8,6

The deadlifts are straight sets, not pushed to failure.  I'm starting to really like doing them, and am happy to have them on my list.  (My back is killing me today, though.  I mean that in a good way.  It all in the posterior chain.)


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Good lookin workout pylon, nice job buddy.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2006)

Excellent w/o's Brother Pylon!!! Is the Nautilus leg press plate loaded??? The one at Golds is, real weird at first!!! Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 19, 2006)

These pics show the difference in the angle of the foot plate through the lift.  It's not a lot, and I understand why (it should reduce the stress on your ankle by giving you a flatter surface to press against through the lift), but it still felt odd.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 19, 2006)

By the way, while searching for those pics, I stumbled upon some good info on the Houston Texans' website regarding their lifting programs.  Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 19, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I stumbled upon some good info on the Houston Texans' website regarding their lifting programs.  Might be worth checking out.



Are you going to share the link with us, good buddy?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 19, 2006)

I second BRother Triple!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Nameless? I thought we called them "Burner"...


 
 oh...wait...it's true....


----------



## Pylon (Nov 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you going to share the link with us, good buddy?



  For the google impaired...

http://www.houstontexans.com/fitness/routines.php


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 19, 2006)

Very Interesting indeed, thanks Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2006)

Quick update...under the weather a bit...stuffy, sore throat, etc.  Nothing too serious, but it has sapped my energy a bit.  Going to try to play racketball today.  We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2006)

Hope you feel better quick my Friend!!! Have a GREAT Thanksgiving too BRother Pylon!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Quick update...under the weather a bit...stuffy, sore throat, etc.  Nothing too serious, but it has sapped my energy a bit.  Going to try to play racketball today.  We'll see how it goes...



Hope this doesn't interefere with the feast !  Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

I've seen the man eat....he'll have no problems...


have a Happy Thanksgiving, my friend!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah yeah yeah....

Feeling a bit better.  The cold really did a number on me, but (of course) I am feeling better just in time to go back to work.  

Did play racquetball on Wednesday, football on Thursday.  I thought I had broken my arm after my 17 year old nephew steamrolled me over the middle.  (Granted, I was setting a pick on him to spring his brother, but it was like hitting a wall.)  I think it's ok, but it's going to be one of those that is too deep to actually bruise.  Ouch.  Should be ok to lift Monday.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

u gonna take that from some 17 year old kid? c'mon! 

Sounds like ya had fun.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2006)

There's nothing like playing a contact sport with someone half your age to make you realize you're not a youngster any more.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 26, 2006)

Hope the arms ok my Friend, Best wishes to you!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah, got it handed to me a bit.  Live and learn, right?

Feeling better, tho.  Planning on lifting tomorrow.  Enough of the leftovers and the goodies.  Time to get back to work.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

next year...go for the knees!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> next year...go for the knees!



  A man cant stand a man cant hit, Good Stuff, LOL!!! I always wanted to use that phrase from Karate Kid 3 or something like that!!!

Glad the arms okay my Friend, don't forget about me and some r-ball sometime down the road!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 28, 2006)

OK, OK, got busy with work yesterday, but did lift today.  (Arm feels fine, by the way...)

WU - bike, 5min; bench - 45x10

Bench - 135 x 13,3
Standing calf - 255 x 20
DB flye - 35s x 12, 5
donkey calf press - 165 x 20
incline bench - 95 x 9, 3
db sumo squat - 90 x 20
decline bench - 95 x 11, 6
adductors - 120 x 20
pec deck - 70 x 20, 100 x 10 (set it too low by mistake, so added a short set)

Weights still not where they should be, but load and/or reps are up on everything, so the trend is in the right direction.

Will catch up on other journals later, I promise...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

lookin' good, Py! Maybe put the flyes after your pressing movements, though?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 28, 2006)

Thought about it, but want to break up the presses.  I'm looking to bump up metabolism, not really concerned about the amount lifted.  (OK, that's a lie, but it's not a total lie, you know?)

But I may try swapping it around in a couple of weeks and seeing if it makes any difference.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

it will..you know the saying: do the compound lifts first...flyes are finishing lifts.

tomorrow, I am gonna do this:
BB Bench Press
Military Press
Flyes
Upright rows
CG Bench Press
press downs

but..that's just me.


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Cant wait to see the progress Py.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2006)

then again, there is nothing wrong with doing flyes in between just to change things up a bit   you are doing awsome Py!!  How would you feel about another comp. in Jan. or Feb??


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2006)

Pylon said:


> OK, OK, got busy with work yesterday, but did lift today.  (Arm feels fine, by the way...)
> 
> WU - bike, 5min; bench - 45x10
> 
> ...




way to go Py !


----------



## Pylon (Nov 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> then again, there is nothing wrong with doing flyes in between just to change things up a bit   you are doing awsome Py!!  How would you feel about another comp. in Jan. or Feb??



you mean one in which I actually participate?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 29, 2006)

BINGO...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 2, 2006)

What a week....

Didn't get in any w/outs after the last post.  The winter storm blew through town and shut everything down.  2 inches of ice, and of course it shows up the day I have all day meetings with the CEO.  

Anyway, got through it fine.  Didn't lose power (did lose cable and internet for a while.)  Not worrying about food for now.  Work Xmas party tonight.  Should be back on track for Monday.  

I've also decided to use the rest of the year to just get back in the habit, get re-conditioned to the work and prep for a hard cut come 1/1.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2006)

Pylon said:


> What a week....
> 
> Didn't get in any w/outs after the last post.  The winter storm blew through town and shut everything down.  2 inches of ice, and of course it shows up the day I have all day meetings with the CEO.
> 
> ...



A man with a plan


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

I feel your pain with that ridiculous storm. I was out of work for 3 days and didnt get to workout. Kinda sucked, but then again I didnt have to go to work, that was a plus.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

oh..and for the storm: You're welcome... 
had a nice snow here...and thought I'd let it go for others to enjoy...

WAHOO! 1/1/2007...it's ON! er...wait...make that 1/2/2007....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah, I was actually thinking that earlier today.  1/1 isn't a great time to start.  

The party went well, no major problems.  (A few minor ones, but they got taken care of.)  Got the tree up today, as well as a few other minor tasks.  Good weekend.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

Py...chippin away at the hunny do list...

(I wish I had a hunny do list...I have list envy, actually)


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a couple of days off, and found myself with an interest in lifting, so off I went.  I got my hair cut real short again, which always makes me want to lift, for some reason.  I also decided to up the cardio and go back to the HD HIT program...

WU - treadmill, 1 mile; DB lat raises, DB row, hammer curls - 10s x 10

DB lat raises - 20s x 10
BO DB row - 40s x 10
BB curl - 60 x 10
pushdowns - WU 60x10; 100 x 10
SS dips - BW x 3 

ROM on dips needs to be better, but no dip welfare, which is a trafe I'm willing to make.  Everything else was full ROM, 2 count up, 4 count down.  Went a little light, but not too far off.  I'm wary of going to heacy on the lat raises, since those seem to aggrevate my neck, so those won't get too heavy any time real soon.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice going Py !


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome, back to HD HIT!!! Good lookin w/o my Friend!!! Have you considered doing the reverse pec dec for your rear delts??? Or even face pulls for that matter, definatly watch your neck!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2006)

Are the lat raises supposed to target rear delts, traps or both?  I wouldn't mind subbing something else in.  The raises seem to both me more than anything else.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm an idiot, I misread and thought you where doing bent over laterals, never mind!!! Does your gym have a Nautilus Lateral machine??? Those REALLY hit your delts, and no stress on my neck, Good stuff!!! If not have you given thought of training with one arm at a time, hold onto something solid and raise one arm at a time, that will also help BIGTIME with your form and Focus!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah, I could switch to cheat laterals, I guess.  I'll look for a machine to replace them.  The good news is no ill effects from yesterday's lifting.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2006)

Definatly look for a replacement machine, if not maybe try limiting your rom to only going up with each arm to just below your chest (does that make sense?) the reduced rom will keep ALL tension on your delts, and not much pull on your neck, just a thought!!!

Glad no ill effect from the w/o, Great sign!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 8, 2006)

Did 30 min cardio last night, but wasn't really into it.  Just kinda blah, but I still want credit for the work.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2006)

Definatly Credit for Cardio, I can't stand it myself!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Did 30 min cardio last night, but wasn't really into it.  Just kinda blah, but I still want credit for the work.


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

Some HIT huh? I just cant do that, I get way to into it and puke every damn time. Nice work, much respect from me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Did 30 min cardio last night, but wasn't really into it.  Just kinda blah, but I still want credit for the work.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2006)

doing good with the diet or still suffering?? I've almost givin up trying to eat well


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

was'sup, Py!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 11, 2006)

hiya PY!! I need some help finding a recipe that uses spiced rum, BUT you can cook or bake it off...I've had requests at work...can you help me out?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rum Balls! Rum Cake!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2006)

How goes it BRother Pylon??? The 20th is not doable for me my Friend, my wife told me I promised to take her to see Rocky Balboa!!! We WILL hook up soon though my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> hiya PY!! I need some help finding a recipe that uses spiced rum, BUT you can cook or bake it off...I've had requests at work...can you help me out?



I'm not really sure what you are looking for here.  Just anything that uses up spiced rum?  Are you looking for main dish, dessert, liquid meal, or something else?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2006)

Archangel said:


> How goes it BRother Pylon??? The 20th is not doable for me my Friend, my wife told me I promised to take her to see Rocky Balboa!!! We WILL hook up soon though my Friend!!!



Oh well.  Another time, then.  Let me know how you like the flick!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2006)

OK, so my declaration that my neck felt fine after lifting was a bit early.  It just took an extra day to kick in for some reason.  Starting to loosen up, so I will hopefully be lifting tomorrow.

And no, Billie, I haven't done a great job on food either.  In fact, spent some time this weekend making cookies with my mom.  We did a batch of gingerbread and a batch of sugar.  The good news is I put in a stick of butter (instead of the 2 it needed), which left it very dry.  I compensated with more milk and an extra egg.  The cookies turned out pretty good, plus a much lower fat content than expected.  (Still not real good for you, I'm sure, but it's something at least.)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

could u have used something like yogourt instead of butter?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't know.  I wasn't setting out to make them more healthy, I just screwed them up.  People still ate them tho.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

hhmm...flavored low fat yogourt...ya might have to give that a whirl...let us know how that comes out...
(I never have time nor the space to cook..so, it's on you, big guy)


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll have some free time in the next couple of weeks.  I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2006)

you da man!
The...'py-man'!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey all...

Took time off (ok, just plain lazy).  Got thru the holidays, ready for the new year.  

The only real downside to the end of the season is that I have a friend in the reserves who is shipping out to Iraq on the 3rd.  SO, we've been hanging out when we can.  Did Xmas with the boy this morning, so I have a lot of work to do putting toys together this afternoon.  Other than that, just been busy at work.  Nothing new, I guess....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Brotha!

so....you ready to show the iron no mercy this upcoming year?
You and I sir...are gonna become: Lean, mean, IM whorring machines!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

Deal!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

...or no deal...
I choose:
DEAL!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

No no no...there is not a "no deal" option.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

that's what I wanna hear....now..go tell it to the iron..it's taunting you....calling you out!


hey....your company hiring??? I may need a job next week...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> that's what I wanna hear....now..go tell it to the iron..it's taunting you....calling you out!
> 
> 
> hey....your company hiring??? I may need a job next week...



nothing posted for our Littleton of Colorado Springs offices right now, but I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

thanks! I dunno what's going on...the 'decision' makers are off for the holidays...so we don't know wtf is going on. This Thursday MAY be my last day of employment at this company...IF I KNEW I had a job Tuesday morning...I'd take a road trip...somewhere....

Rumor has it, that they are gonna have something for us to do till Marh...maybe. If so...I'm gonna go get my ass enrolled into a MCSE class ASAP....to have the company reimbursement pick up some of it as well as see if I still have any VA benefits left...get thru as many tests as possible and get myself marketable again...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

Good plan.  There are plenty of online resources to help you get thru the test.  (But I'm sure you knew that already.)

I'm starting to look at new certifications for this year, and have started thinking about a PhD program late this year.  I'd say chances of me doing it are 30-70 against, but it's on the radar.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Yep...have a few of them book marked.. 

hmm...Dr. Pylon....has a certain snap to it!  Isn't that another 4 years of educational hell though? Are the rewards worth it?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

From what I've seen, it's about 3 years, plus the dissertation.  I'd do it remotely, which means I'd probably only have to be away from home 1 week each semester.  

Is it worth it?  I don't know.  That's why the odds are what they are, you know?  Financially, it adds a lot of upside.  I really like what I am doing, but I don't know if I want to add all that school to try to go the next level.  Plus, with the goal of stay in STL, I'm not sure what I would do with it.  Maybe work at AB?  Teach?  I have a lot of thinking to do before I decide.  But there is no doubt that a PhD add cred to you resume.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

For all you 24 fans, I found this post and wanted to share.  (If you aren't a fan, you should be.)

 [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*WHAT I'VE LEARNED: Jack Bauer*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Counterterrorism Expert, Los Angeles[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Fuck* diplomacy. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Actions speak louder* than words. Though shouting can also be effective. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*If you shoot* a man's wife in the knee and he still doesn't give you the information, he's bad. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Revenge is* the cruelest trick. I've seen it taken out on others, I've been victim to it, I've even done it myself. But it doesn't change anything, and it doesn't bring comfort. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Trust is the key* to survival. And by trust, I mean getting out of the way and letting me do what I need to do. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The only thing harder* than racing to stop a madman from releasing a deadly virus that will kill thousands of people is doing it while simultaneously trying to kick heroin. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*I've been beaten,* kidnapped, gassed, and shot at, but the most terrifying thing I've ever been through was facing my daughter after I made her believe I was dead. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*I eat a lot of bananas.* They're a good source of vitamin B and potassium. They're also easy to take on the move. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Love is* a privilege. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*If you have to trust* someone, make it a quirky computer genius. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*If I say* "dammit," either something bad just happened, something bad is about to happen, or I'm going to do something drastic. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Any man* can make a mistake. It's what he does to remedy that mistake that shows his character. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*You better know* who you are before you go undercover. If you don't, you could easily lose yourself. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Always carry* at least one spare fully charged cell-phone battery. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*So many times* when I thought there was no more time, there was. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*When interrogating a suspect,* I've often found it effective to ask the question loudly and repeat it several times. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Remember*, terrorists use the phone as much as we do. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*In the event of a highway landing,* always fasten your seat belt and return your chair and tray table to their upright and locked positions. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*It's all key cards* and thumb drives these days.  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*If the president* of the United States ever orders you to shoot your boss in the head at point-blank range in cold blood, take a deep breath, ask God to forgive you, and just do it. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Without conscience,* a man becomes his worst enemy. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sometimes it's necessary* to create a believable diversion, even at the risk of others thinking you're an asshole. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*A cell phone* can sometimes be used to activate a secondary detonator on a terrorist's explosive vest regardless of how many minutes are left on your plan. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Dead terrorists* can often be effectively used as human shields. So can live ones. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bureaucrats want* results but never want to get their hands dirty. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The safety* of the people I love is worth any sacrifice. Even their trust. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Some people* don't deserve to die, but that's not my call. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Serbs have* a different word for everything. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*If you don't have a Taser* gun, the wires from a lamp will deliver the current needed to shock your subject just enough to get him to give up the information you need without doing any permanent damage. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sometimes you have* to do the wrong thing for the right reasons. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*You can't* save everyone. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*If you see me running* down the street, it's probably a good idea to take cover. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Don't piss off* the Chinese.  [/FONT]


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Stayed clean yesterday and so far today.  Got to the gym (without thinking that I would have to deal with all the kids out of school.  All told, they weren't too bad, just very crowded.)

Run - 1 mile (4.5 mph - slow, but steady, right?)

bench press
95 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 5, 5, 5

cg bench press
95 x 10, 10
115 x 5
135 x 5

Felt pretty good, but I didn't push too hard.  Trying to ease in a little to avoid crippling DOMS.  Plan to lift 3 times this week, then start back in serious lifting next week.  I'm debating on what kind of routine to use.  I still like HIT, and it is very time efficient, so I will likely stay with some version of it.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Also went shopping and stocked up on food, including some interesting new dishes.  Tonight is Brazilian fish stew!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

way to get back into it, brotha! That's how I roll...yo! ease into it..then gain speed! YEAH!
You can have your stew...there won't be...any fish heads floating in there...will there???
(I don't do fish...nor stew)


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Glad to see you are getting back into it.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> way to get back into it, brotha! That's how I roll...yo! ease into it..then gain speed! YEAH!
> You can have your stew...there won't be...any fish heads floating in there...will there???
> (I don't do fish...nor stew)



No fish heads.  It was actually pretty good.  Peppers, tomatoes and garlic in chicken broth, blended smooth, then add in shrimp and halibut chunks (marinated in lime and garlic).  Add in a little coconut milk to finish.  Creamy, smooth and loaded with protein while low in everything else.  Good stuff.  Would have been better spicy, but the wife has issues with spicy food.  (Pregnancy, so she says.  I say she's just afraid of a little fire.)


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

Double D said:


> Glad to see you are getting back into it.



Yeah, well, I took my time about it, that's for sure...


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

We all do now and then. No worries!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

if it was a chicken stew...with beef added...then ya woulda had me hooked...

get it? Fish stew? HOOKED? HA! I made a funny!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2006)

10,000 out of work comedians, he want to be funny...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

10,001!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> 10,001!



10,002

Nice whoring theme, Burner.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2006)

hiya Pylon....how goes it?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2006)

Heya kid.  Nice to see you around.  Hope you get to feeling better!

How's the personal life thing working out for you?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2006)

it couldn't be any better...in fact, he and his family invited me to all of their family Christmases, so for the last 4 days, I've done nothing but eat   how was your Christmas?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2006)

Not too bad.  It marked the end of my slide (I hope) and the beginning of a new tear in the gym.  That's always a good thing.  (I thought I'd start early and beat the New Year's crowd...)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2006)

be careful of what you 'tear' in the gym....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah yeah yeah....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2006)

For the record, nice level of DOMS from lifting yesterday.  Still functional, but tender in the right places.  Playing racquetball in the AM, but plan to get on the bike tonight.  

Food has also been pretty clean.  Grilled up chicken tonight, so I'm in good shape for a couple of days, at least.  I'll check the scale in the AM for my "official" starting point for this cut.  I'd like to hit 220 by mid year.  Should be reachable with enough work.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2006)

Cardio work tonight, 50 min on the bike.  I was working NHL 2K5, and each time I scored, I upped the resistance.  Really good session.  I also ordered 2K6 today, so I'm anxious to get the new game.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

Off to the gym this morning, but did my "official" weigh in first.  I'm at 271 this morning (and filled with shame.)

OK, 50 lbs, 6 months.  10/month with some cushion.  No problem, right?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

4 games of r-ball this morning, lasted about 1.5 hours.  Good times.  Had lunch after (spinach salad with grilled chicken), but I'm going to have to eat something else too because I am still starving!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I'm at 271 this morning (and filled with shame.)


I'd say..maye a couple donuts too...

Dont worry, mi amigo...Im right there with ya.
youve' got your diet engaged...just keep at it..and you will melt that off in no time...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks, Burner.  Yeah, feeling pretty good already.  Diet has been clean, temptation very low.  I think it's one of those things that just has to come in it's own time, and you can't force yourself to be ready.  

And no, donuts were not involved.  Pizza, yes.  Chinese, oh my yes.  But no donuts that I can recall.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Im right there with ya.



You're weighing 271 these days too?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Pizza, yes.  Chinese, oh my yes.



Those two by far are my biggest downfalls.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh hell Trips you arent that large. Your deadlift may make you look that large. Now that is one hefty dead!!!

Hey PY, I think the exact way as you. I think whenever your body is ready for a cut you will just do it. It really cant be forced. Thats kinda why I decide to plan it. I make myself ready for it, instead of one day just going, "well I am going to cut today!".


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> You're weighing 271 these days too?




Dude, that was just mean....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hey PY, I think the exact way as you. I think whenever your body is ready for a cut you will just do it. It really cant be forced. Thats kinda why I decide to plan it. I make myself ready for it, instead of one day just going, "well I am going to cut today!".



yeah, I've been building to this for a couple of weeks.  (OK, I've been "building" to it for longer than that.)  But I knew I had to get thru the holiday first, or I was setting up to fail.  Now that it is past, I'm in gear.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Exactly. I tried to start 2 weeks before xmas and realized this is a bad idea. Plus I tried to do to much to quickly.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

Right on.  I've had a couple of false starts in the last three months, but this is the first one that really felt right.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

45 minutes of cardio on the bike.  Didn't really need it, especially after the marathon racquetball session earlier, but it still felt pretty darn good.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice, way to keep up with the cardio. I need to get me some in tommorow. But it is probably not going to happen. Not until Sunday that is.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

What's the problem?  Work schedule?


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I dont want to do cardio on lifting days. And I am lifting both Friday and Saturday. But Sunday is my next off day.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

Gotcha.  I can understand that!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2006)

Guh.   Forgot the body tends to get a little stiff when pressed into service after the time off.  Taking the day off to recoup.  May do cardio tonight...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2006)

I think my system finally realized what is happening, as I've had all kinds of food cravings today.  They pass pretty quick, so no big deal.  

I also decided to go back to the classic Heavy Duty lifting program.  Since I want to cut, most of my emphasis will be on cardio, but this will give me a plenty of lifting work as well...

W/O 1 - Monday
Pec Deck (6-10) SS 
smith incline press (1-3)
DB pullover (6-10) SS 
close grip, palms up pulldown (6-10)
Deadlifts  - 6-10

W/O 2 - Thursday
Leg Extensions (6-10) SS 
Leg Press (6-10)
Standing Calf Raise (12-20)

W/O 3 - Monday
DB laterals(6-10)
bent over DB row(6-10)
Standing BB curls(6-10)
Tricep pushdowns SS 
Dips (3-5)

W/o 4 - Thurday
Leg extensions (6-10) SS 
Squats(6-10)
Calf raises(6-10)


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

I would add deadlifts to workout 2 and leave the squats on 4. What do you think?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, normally I wouldn't tinker with Mentzer's work, but there are a couple of other things I'd like to work in.  Any particular reason you suggested that change?


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Thats simple, I love deadlifting. I think it is the second best exercise for mass right behind squats.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2006)

So what's wrong with leaving them where they are?


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Honestly I didnt even see em. But it looks like alot on Monday. I would split the 2 exercises like I said between the 2 leg days. It just seems like there not alot on those 2 leg days. Oh and do away with the extensions and add lunges. Much better overall builder.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2006)

Cardio - another night, another bike session.  50 minutes this time...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 31, 2006)

Pylon


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Rissole said:


> Pylon



Heya Ris!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Because I'm a little off kilter, I took my cheat day yesterday, not today.  (We had friends in town, plus the send of for my friend headed overseas.)  No plans tonight, nice and quiet.  Assuming it's open (and I do assume it will be open), I'll be in the gym tomorrow to start off regular lifting.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Last workout of the year.  45 min on the bike.  I turned up the resistance a little more and threw on a hooded sweatshirt to boot.  Good times!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

OK, first w/out of 2007...

WU - run, 1 mile, 5mph (a little faster than normal.  My goal will be to get up to 6mph comfortably)

WU - smith incline - 50 x 10

DB flye - 40s x 10
SS smith incline press - 140 x 2

DB pullover - 70 x 7
SS CG pulldowns - 120 x 10

deadlifts - 135 x 10 (WU)
               225 x 5
               275 

Cooldown - 5 min walking

Not bad.  The only pec deck there (this is my secondary gym) is an incline deck, which I don't care for, so I subbed flyes.  Incline was ok, need to do better on the ROM (stopped short of touching).  Pullovers were good, pulldows too light.  

This is only the 2nd or 3rd time I've really done deadlifts seriously.  225 went up fine.  I tried 275 just to see if I could get it up, but about 6 inches off the ground, I could feel all the pulling on my lower back, so I dropped it.  No need to hurt something right out of the box, right?  I'm sure it has to do with form, but I don't have enough experience with it to really know exactly where the issue lies.  I've been told that my form on the lighter weight is fine.  If anyone has a thought as to what I could be doing wrong, Feel free to chime in.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2007)

nice start the new year Py!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Billie!

BTW, I forgot to mention how fun it was to see the "New Year" crowd.  (Just keep thinking about how much our gym memberships would cost with their subsidies!)

Among the out of shape newbies (who I don't mind, I just feel bad that they will all be gone in a month), my favorite were the three guys lifting together.  They looked like they knew their way around the gym, though their best days were behind them.  (I'm thinking late 40s, but still talking about their HS football careers.)  ANYWAY, the best part was watching one of them strutting around the gym, looking down on the noobs.  Would have been more effective if he weren't in between sets of preacher curls...wearing straps.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I forgot to mention how fun it was to see the "New Year" crowd.  (Just keep thinking about how much our gym memberships would cost with their subsidies!)
> 
> Among the out of shape newbies (who I don't mind, I just feel bad that they will all be gone in a month), my favorite were the three guys lifting together.  They looked like they knew their way around the gym, though their best days were behind them.  (I'm thinking late 40s, but still talking about their HS football careers.)  ANYWAY, the best part was watching one of them strutting around the gym, looking down on the noobs.  Would have been more effective if he weren't in between sets of preacher curls...wearing straps.



Gym was closed today so I worked out at home.  I imagine that later this week or next week we'll have some more members for the "club".


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

Way to bring in the New Year right. Nice work Py.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Right on, Trips.  I'm sure "too much weight" guy, "gym bunny" gal and "innapropriately naked" man will all be making appearances....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Way to bring in the New Year right. Nice work Py.



Thanks, Dub.  Heck, if you can't do it right on day one, what chance do you have on day 100?


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

ya ya no kidding.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

By the way, if either of you want to comment on the deadlift issue, please do.  I'm guessing you weach have enough practice on them to have an opinion.


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks like Trips is killing me in that department right now. He uses alot of speed deads to increase his deads. I have used them, but not gotten much success. I would add some hypers to a workout or 2. For the simple reason that westside talks about them so much.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Good idea.  Plus, I love hypers, so any excuse to add them in is ok with me.  I'll stick them on a non-lifting day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

Pylon said:


> deadlifts - 135 x 10 (WU)
> 225 x 5
> 275
> 
> This is only the 2nd or 3rd time I've really done deadlifts seriously.  225 went up fine.  I tried 275 just to see if I could get it up, but about 6 inches off the ground, I could feel all the pulling on my lower back, so I dropped it.  No need to hurt something right out of the box, right?  I'm sure it has to do with form, but I don't have enough experience with it to really know exactly where the issue lies.  I've been told that my form on the lighter weight is fine.  If anyone has a thought as to what I could be doing wrong, Feel free to chime in.



Without seeing you perform it, it's difficult to tell for sure.  But from your description, if the weight is too heavy, you will have a tendency to bring your hips up too fast  (faster than the bar is moving) and then you wind up rounding your back, which is a big no-no.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year, PY!
Way to get the year started off right!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Without seeing you perform it, it's difficult to tell for sure.  But from your description, if the weight is too heavy, you will have a tendency to bring your hips up too fast  (faster than the bar is moving) and then you wind up rounding your back, which is a big no-no.



That sounds about right.  At least I was smart enough to know it felt wrong and bail out.  No ego here.  

OK, we'll work up from 225 then.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Happy New Year, PY!
> Way to get the year started off right!



Thanks Burner.  Any idea when your gym will be open again?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Second w/out of the year.  45 min on the bike.  (Yeah, could have taken the night off.  Felt like doing the work.  Get while the gettin is good, right?)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Thanks Burner. Any idea when your gym will be open again?


it probably was today...but I was sleeping in...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2007)

Mid-day cardio - 30 min, elliptical.  I was going to run, but thought I should go low-impact and keep the pounding to a reasonable level for now.

Also, threw in a set o 10 BW hyperextensions before and after.  My lower back was a little tight (as I expected...actually better than I expected).  These helped loosen it up quite a bit.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2007)

you are off to an AWSOME start to the New Year Py!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Billie.  But it's a marathon, not a sprint, right?

Getting in workouts while on vacation is easy.  It's getting them in at work that's tougher.  That's why today felt so good.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 2, 2007)

Good lookin w/o BRother Pylon!!! Smart move with the Deads, no sense in hurtin yourself the wrong way my Friend!!! We will definatly have to hook up sometime soon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2007)

Evening cardio - bike, 45 min

You know, I don't intend to keep up 2-a-days forever, but I figure if I do them now, when I drop down to singles, it'll feel like a vacation!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2007)

I haven't been posting food, but here is today's rundown.  

meal 1: 1/2 carton egg beaters (@4 eggs), peppers, mushrooms, low carb ketchup
meal 2: protein bar
meal 3: lg chicken breast, 1 c brown rice, 1/2 bag frozen veggies 
meal 4: ditto
meal 5: flank steak (@ 12 oz, trimmed, grilled), 1/2 bag frozen veggies


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Evening cardio - bike, 45 min
> 
> You know, I don't intend to keep up 2-a-days forever, but I figure if I do them now, when I drop down to singles, it'll feel like a vacation!




Keep going.  When I see you doing 2-a-days, it shames me into doing at least 1.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, at least I'm doing someone some good, then, Trips!

Lunch - Been busy, resigned myself to skipping the gym.  (I figured as long as I did cardio tonight, no big loss.)  Then realized (1) that kind of thinking got me where I am and (2) my goal of going to lunch was to clear my head, which could be done just as easy at the gym.  Got in for short cardio (1 mile on the mill, 5mph) before heading back to the office.  Worked like a charm!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2007)

You skipped to the gym?
were people looking?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2007)

No, I was going to skip to the gym, but had no one to holds hands with.

I may miss my evening ride if my gut doesn't settle down.  Something isn't sitting well with me.  Hope it's short term.  Feel fine otherwise.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah, no ride tonight.  It's ok, I'm lifting tomorrow, so maybe a little extra rest is good.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2007)

Feeling much better today, hit the gym for WO#2...

WU - treadmill, 5 min
WU - leg ext, 60 x 10

Leg ext - 120 x 10
SS leg press - 270 x 10

standing calf - 210 x 20

Will go up on all these.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2007)

Good lookin w/o BRother Pylon!!! How are you liking the quickness and effectiveness of these HD w/o's???


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, I'm not dialed in yet, so they aren't where they should be.  On the other hand, it gives my body a chance to adjust before the really hard work starts.


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

Whats up Py hows the cutting goin? Mine is through. It kills me to cut. My lifts always go down and my ego cant take it. I am not a bb'er I am a weight lifter and I will not let my strength suffer for a little bit of fat! Hell I am in better shape than anyone I know.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2007)

What?? u the cardio king now??


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2007)

You'll get it my Friend, keep at it!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey kids....

Quick update.  Took a day off yesterday.  The boy is at the g-parents because we have lamaze classes this morning, so we went to dinner (moved my refeed up a day.)  Good times.  

Off t0 class, be back later...


----------



## Double D (Jan 6, 2007)

Class at 7 in the am. To hell with that noise! I wouldnt be up this early if it wasnt for the midnight shift I am on. So I guess the proper term would be up this late.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 6, 2007)

I hear ya.  It was way too early for that.  But good info, I guess.  She wants to go natural this time.  We'll see how she does.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 6, 2007)

45 min on the bike tonight, didn't get started until almost 11.  Could I have skipped?  Sure.  But yesterday was the first time since X-mas I didn't workout.  Wasn't willing to make it 2 in a row.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2007)

Another 45 min ride tonight.  Good times.  

Also, this makes about 3 weeks since rebooting my diet.  No problems, no deviations so far.  I've gotten in cardio and/or lifting each day but one as well.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2007)

it's the 2007 CARDIO KING!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> it's the 2007 CARDIO KING!



Pylon is raising the bar!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2007)

Definatly raising the bar, Best Wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2007)

Little slow getting this one up, but here's the lifting from today...

WU - run, 1 mile (5mph)
WU - upright rows, 35x10; db rows, 20x10; hammer curls, 20x10

Upright rows - 45 x 10 (in place of lat raises, which seem cause problems)
BO DB rows - 40s x 10 (I think.  I don't have my log with me.)
BB curls - 70 x 10
Pushdowns - 120 x 8
SS Dips - bw x 2


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2007)

Evening w/out...45 min cardio...ho hum...

...but man, it's a lot harder on days I lift.


----------



## Double D (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Py looks like all is well.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

go Py!
How were the dips?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> go Py!
> How were the dips?



Tough.  Trying to really concentrate on ROM and getting low.  The top part of it is easy.  It's the lower part that's bear for me.  But I'm trying to stay honest with all my lifts, and sacrifice weights (at least to start) to make sure I've got full ROM and perfect form.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2007)

you are still kicking ass Py....how often are you weighing in?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks good Brother Pylon, just be careful with the upright rows, those can injure you in a heart beat if not done properly!!! We'll have to get together before your new addition my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 9, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> you are still kicking ass Py....how often are you weighing in?



Pretty much daily...yeah, I know, but you know how it is.  Once you are rolling, you want to keep track.  As of this morning, I'm down about 7 lbs.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Looks good Brother Pylon, just be careful with the upright rows, those can injure you in a heart beat if not done properly!!! We'll have to get together before your new addition my Friend!!!



Well, no pains from them so far.  They've always been a favorite of mine.  But I took it easy on the weight and went pretty slow with them too.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> As of this morning, I'm down about 7 lbs.


what a loser!

keep it going, Py!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> what a loser!
> 
> keep it going, Py!



You missed a chance to use this smilie  

Good work, Py!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks fellas.

30 min on the elliptical at lunch.  Was going to take the day off, but found my car headed there anyway.  Funny how that works, huh?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2007)

No cardio tonight.  feeling kinda queezy.  Glad I worked out at lunch.


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice work on dropping those pounds. I am proud of ya, keep er goin. I will try it again soon, but not yet. I want to get my strength back first.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work on dropping those pounds. I am proud of ya, keep er goin. I will try it again soon, but not yet. I want to get my strength back first.



Take your time, Dub.  Can't do it unless you're ready, that's what I've decided.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2007)

Today's lifting...

WU - hyperextentions, bw x 10; bike, 10 min;squats, 135 x 10

Leg Ext - 150 x 10 (up 20 lbs from last week, but still not heavy enough)
SS Squats - 225 x 6 (dropped the weight a little to focus on ROM.  Felt great!)

Donkey calf raises - 285 x 12, 255 x 10
285 is the machine max, but I think I shortened the stroke a little to get the reps.  Went back for a set at 255, felt very different (in a good way.)  I'll work from there next time.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2007)

7lb?? I am so proud of you Py!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome my Friend, Excellent w/o too!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks kids!

Headed to the bro-in-laws house tomorrow night to do some PC work for him.  He's already teeing up the pizza and wings, so I'm ready for my cheat meal.  But the kicker is I'm making a batch of brownies to take along.  How's that for a willpower test?  ("Here, make these squares of chocolate love, but don't touch them until tomorrow."  )


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmm, PIZZA!!! Have a piece or 5 for me please!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2007)

If there is any left, I'll do just that.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2007)

Second workout:  Cardio session on the bike.  Got in my 45...then pushed on for another 15.  What can I say?  I wasn't even in the 4th quarter on Madden, so I would be sitting there anyway, right?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2007)

hash brownies?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't need any of those to get my appetite up, I assure you...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't forget to eat some for me, LOL!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2007)

You know, I swear I posted this already, but it's not here...If it ended up in someone else's journal, please let me know!

My plans were broken by a boy with an ear infection, so my cheat meal turned into a simple clean carb refeed instead.  Saving the cheat for Sunday night (24 premier!)  It's all good.


----------



## Double D (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad to see your still on track.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, hope your son gets better quickly my Friend!!! Hope you have power as well, it's pretty bad out here!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2007)

We are in good shape. Trees have a little ice, but nothing too serious.  We have no plans to step outside until I head over to a friend's house for 24 tomorrow night.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> We are in good shape. Trees have a little ice, but nothing too serious.  We have no plans to step outside until I head over to a friend's house for 24 tomorrow night.



Good Stuff!!! Same here, except have NO plans to go anywhere, have taco soup cooking for later, and all is well!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2007)

MMMM....taco soup......

I just finished up some salmon cakes (which I have gotten hooked on), but haven't thought about later.  Guess I should get something out.  I'm betting stir fry will be on the menu...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2007)

Salmon cakes, Stir fry, oh man am I hungry!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Salmon cakes, Stir fry, oh man am I hungry!!!



Almost lunch time for me.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Salmon cakes, Stir fry, oh man am I hungry!!!



So eat.  It's not like you got anyplace to go, right?  

By the way, just went outside.  We've got some ice on the trees, but nothing on the ground.  There's not even ice on my car at this point.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> So eat.  It's not like you got anyplace to go, right?
> 
> By the way, just went outside.  We've got some ice on the trees, but nothing on the ground.  There's not even ice on my car at this point.



  oh yeah!!!

Really??? My truck is covered in ice, tree's are drooping, my in-laws power went out!!! Glad your doin good my Friend!!! When the weather breaks, we are gonna have to get together, and of course we still have some raquetball to play as well, if ya still wanna whoop up on me!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 13, 2007)

Right on.

I just saw they are expecting more storms to roll thru (not a surprise), and are warning of "large scale power outages."  Given that Ameren was just flapping their lips about a rate increase, I hope they are better prepared this time.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 14, 2007)

I didn't get in an "actual" workout yesterday.  I spent most of the day pulling up linoleum tile from the bathroom.  All day on my knees (shut your mouth, Burner), prying loose the freaking things.  I'm as worn out now as any workout would have made me.  So I'm counting it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 14, 2007)

For some reason i ended up in your journal ,but i think i may stay and see what happens Pylon.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 14, 2007)

Keep those Avi's coming, Brutus, and you are welcome to stay!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 14, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Keep those Avi's coming, Brutus, and you are welcome to stay!



OK but i'll only do it for you


----------



## Pylon (Jan 14, 2007)

Awww...now I feel special.

Listen up everyone...no one else look at Brutus' avi, got it?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Listen up everyone...no one else look at Brutus' avi, got it?



Um, did you say something?


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

I think I made comments on his avatars many months ago. I have dibs.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Py-
Ever see one of these?
http://www.thexvest.com/
You like to run...maybe this can help you...
If  Iget my fat ass back onto the black top...I may look into getting one for myself...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2007)

Whats up BRother Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> You like to run...



That's a dirty, dirty lie!!!  

Yeah, seen them.  I've got something like that I'm using, but it's kinda "built in."


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2007)

Lifting day.  Whoopee!

WU - treadmill - run @6mph, .25 mile, walk .1, run .15 (at this point I accidentally bumped the shut off button, but was warm enough.)

WU - smith incline press - 135 x 10

pec deck - 140 x 10 (up 20lbs)
SS smith incline press - 140x1.5; 110 x 3
(lost a 1/2 rep, but good ROM.  Dropped the weight a little for reps)

DB pullover - 70 x 10 (up 3 reps)
SS CG pulldowns - 135 x 10 (up 15 lbs)

Deadlifts - WU 135 x 10; 225 x 6 (up 1 rep)

As you can see, I'm still sighting in the weights on a couple of things.  Felt very good overall.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Py!
I'm sure you've already told me..but indulge a guy whose memory is slipping..you seem to use a lot of machine work...why not use free weights?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm just sticking with Mentzer's program for now.  When I'm freewheeling, I do prefer free weights for the most part.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 16, 2007)

So your a hit guy? Could you outline your program?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 16, 2007)

hey Py!! You are doing awsome


----------



## Pylon (Jan 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> So your a hit guy? Could you outline your program?



Already done.  It's on the bottom of page 17.  It's Mentzer's Heavy Duty program.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2007)

Good lookin w/o BRother Pylon, looks like your progressing rather nicely too!!! Keep at it, goes to show you what you can do when you want to!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> So your a hit guy? Could you outline your program?



The Routine: 

Day 1  Chest and Back 
    DB flyes supersetted with flat or incline DB press 
    DB pullovers supersetted with reverse grip barbell rows 
    Deadlifts 

Day 5   Legs 
    Leg Extensions supersetted with Squats 
    Calf raises 

Day 9   Delts and Arms 
    DB side raises 
    DB rear delt laterals 
    Barbell Curls 
    Lying French Press supersetted with Dips 


*This is the basic outline!!!*


----------



## Pylon (Jan 16, 2007)

Where are you pulling that from, Arch?  It's not what I have from the book...which I should really return to you at some point.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Where are you pulling that from, Arch?  It's not what I have from the book...which I should really return to you at some point.



Found on the internet,  

Oh man, almost forgot about them, maybe next time we hook up!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Here Archie I wanted you to see this:

http://www.westside-barbell.com/articles.htm

Check out the one that says hit or miss. 

Also theres tons of others that tell what I am doing, Westside.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2007)

Interesting article.  I'm not sure I agree with all of it, but there are some good points in there.

For me, HIT is a good program right now because it allows me to get in a lot of work in a little time, which allows more time for cardio, my main focus.  My plan is to use this through February, then look to switch to something to focus on explosion and speed (to prep for softball season).


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a hard time not agreeing with anything that westside has to say, but hey to each is own.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have a hard time not agreeing with anything that westside has to say, but hey to each is own.



My disagreement was on some of their broad statements, like  "all HIT people prefer machines."  (Not an exact quote, I'm sure.)  I think that a lot of people (like Archie) take the concepts and apply them as they see fit.  I'm following the HD program pretty closely, but even so I've taken the ideas behind it and gone with a setup that included almost no machine work.  

As for westside, I don't know enough about it to comment on it, but I will read some of the articles on that page and send questions your way if you don't mind.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

No I love answering westside questions. I have read every article again and again and then some on other boards. There are so many articles out there on westside so be careful what you read. 

I agree with the same point you made there about the machines.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Here Archie I wanted you to see this:
> 
> http://www.westside-barbell.com/articles.htm
> 
> ...



Got it, thanks again my Friend!!!

HIT is not a w/o, but a routine based on the principal of Intensity, it's a leave it ALL on the floor, and take NOTHING with you!!! It really is how someone sees it, ya know??? The concept stays the same be it on machine, free-weight or Manual resistance too, it's all on how you percieve and achieve it, hope that makes sense, LOL!!!

How goes it Brother Pylon??? I can help ya out if ya want a specific routine for softball, if ya want!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

I think Hit is good for muscle growth ,but when i did it i saw little strength increases and i always felt worn down which is why you gotta work out every 3-4 days and take time off. Westside baby! good for muscle good for strenght.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2007)

Archangel said:


> How goes it Brother Pylon??? I can help ya out if ya want a specific routine for softball, if ya want!!!



Well, my cardio has slowed down, but it's because of a full schedule this week.  Diet still clean.

Sure, if you want to take a run at a routine for me, I'm listening.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well, my cardio has slowed down, but it's because of a full schedule this week.  Diet still clean.
> 
> Sure, if you want to take a run at a routine for me, I'm listening.



It's all good, do what you can do my Friend!!!

Give me a day or so, I'll work somethin up and if ya like it good stuff!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well, my cardio has slowed down,



Must be something in the water.  My cardio stopped today.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, week 3 of the new year.  It's about that time, right?


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Hows the cut going P? How much you lose so far? 

Hey Arch ou look into that westside much? I can see it now, westside, hit style, haha.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2007)

Going well, Dub.  Like I said, my cardio has dropped due to schedule, but diet is still clean.  I'm down about 8 lbs since 1/1, which is a smidge ahead of my plan.

I started looking at the articles, but there is a lot to digest.  Can you recommend a good place to start just to see the basics and the theory behind the style?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2007)

Thursday lifting....

WU - bike, 10 min; leg ext, 75 x 10

leg ext - 165 x 10 (up 15 lbs)
SS leg press - 360 x 10 (up 90 lbs)

standing calf - 240 x 20 (up 30 lbs)

Had a tough time walking around after the calf lifts.  Good times...

Also, I'm trying to convince the gym to reschedule a daytime class.  They have some interesting things (spinning, yoga, stretching) but they are all at 10:45.  The only noon class in on Monday, when most people lift.  I think they may move the Tuesday stretching class to noon, since not many show up for it anyway.  It would be a great change-up during the week.  (Plus, anyone who can be there at 10:45 can probably be there at noon, right?)


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice job, Pylon, that's quite a jump on the leg presses! Everything went up!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 18, 2007)

How much can you squat Pylon?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice job, Pylon, that's quite a jump on the leg presses! Everything went up!



Thanks.  Some of the increases are because I am still finding the right weight for the lift, some is from the bump you get during the first few weeks after a layoff.  But they still count!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> How much can you squat Pylon?



Well, my numbers are a little down right now because I was slacking for a while, plus I am really trying to focus on speed and great ROM and form.  My personal best was 405.  Before the layoff I was hitting 285 for 20 reps pretty regularly.  

Squatting is probably my absolute favorite thing to do in the gym, by the way.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well, my numbers are a little down right now because I was slacking for a while, plus I am really trying to focus on speed and great ROM and form.  My personal best was 405.  Before the layoff I was hitting 285 for 20 reps pretty regularly.
> 
> Squatting is probably my absolute favorite thing to do in the gym, by the way.



I knew your squat numbers were high, but I didn't realize they were that high.    Planning on getting back up there anytime soon?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2007)

Gosh, I don't know.  I love squatting, but not sure that going that heavy is what I want to do.  I'm really focused on leaning out and trying to be more flexible.  Not sure that kind of lifting would be helpful. 

Of course, that doesn't mean I won't do it once in a while...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2007)

Cheat meal came early this week.  Was setting up my brother-in-laws new PC, he supplied some Bud Select and some very tasty pizza.  Last cheat was Sunday, so this isn't too out of line, but the next one is next Saturday.  I'll plan a clean refeed on Tuesday I think.  Otherwise this should be a strong run until next Sat for cutting.  I'm targeting 10 lbs/mo.  I think I can make that goal before then for Jan.


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

Look at my westside articles in training. They ought to help.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2007)

Lookin good in here BRother Pylon, Best Wishes to you on your target, I know you can do it!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2007)

Got to the gym late today, but got there.  Did 2 miles on the treadmill.  the first was at 5mph, but started to get a nasty stitch in my side.  Walked a quarter mile, ran about a third, walked a little more, then ran it out.  Still was hurting, but got thru it ok.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Look at my westside articles in training. They ought to help.



Like I said in your journal, I'm interested, but have no idea where to start.  Little help?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Lookin good in here BRother Pylon, Best Wishes to you on your target, I know you can do it!!!



Thanks Arch.  Hey, where's that new routing you promised me?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Thanks Arch.  Hey, where's that new routing you promised me?



Full body or Split???


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2007)

You want to work on explosive strength imo, that way it applys to your sport!!!

I would suggest this particular one, but let me know if you want to tweak or change it, will be more than happy to work together for you my friend!!!

2 Alternating routine, done on a M-W-F schedule

Routine A1 - Squats/Flat Bench/CG Presses
Routine B1 - Deads/Pullups/BB Curls

Routine A2 - Leg Presses/Incline Bench/Dips
Routine B2 - Bent Over Rows/CG Pulldowns/DB Curls

Example :
Week 1
M A1
W B1
F A2

Week 2
M B2
W A1
F B1

and so on.............

You could experiment with the rest/pause if you wanted to!!!
Guidelines of this routine:
Rep Cadence should be somewhat like how it will be applied(softball)
so I suggest this 4/pause/explode(while keeping tension on focused muscle)/pause!!!

No more than 2 sets per exercise, you can use BB's,DB's, Machines, or even Manual resistance, it's up to you!!!

You are HITting every muscle in this routine, just not alot of auxilary work, which is not really needed for your desired application!!! ( Hope that made sense, LOL)
Any questions???


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow, that was quick.

Looks pretty good.  Any thoughts on rep range?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 20, 2007)

You could try having 1 week devoted to strength, the next week to hypertrophy, and the 3rd week to speed/power.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Wow, that was quick.
> 
> Looks pretty good.  Any thoughts on rep range?



Actually had this one brewing for sometime  

Thanks,hoped you would like it!!! Hmmmmmmm, rep range, if you do rest/pause I would suggest using 8 reps as your highest 1st set on Uppers, and 12 reps on Lower exercises, then whatever you get on your rest/pause sets are like icing on the cake so to speak!!!

Or if you want to do 2 sets per exercise, I would prolly do the routine like a circuit training routine done as quick as possible with the only rest coming in the middle of the 1st and 2nd circuit, like this:

Squats
1x???
immediatly followed by
Bench Press
1x???
immediatly followed by
Close Grip Benches
1x???

rest 30 seconds and repeat keeping the same weight, you should be able to come close to half the reps done previously on the first go around, maybe less or maybe more, but shoot for half!!!

This is VERY intense, it might not look like much, but believe me, it is my Friend!!!

My suggestion for rep ranges is usually the same, 8-12 for upper exercises and 10-15 for lower exercises!!! But you should feel free to mix 'em up if you want, I like what Brother Brutus suggested, but that would involve alot of thinking, something I'm not too comfortable with!!! 
Let me know if this makes sense, or if you have any questions my Friend!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 20, 2007)

OUCH @ that high rep range for legs.

Burn baby burn!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 20, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> OUCH @ that high rep range for legs.
> 
> Burn baby burn!



Worst DOMS i've ever had was from 15rep squats.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Or if you want to do 2 sets per exercise, I would prolly do the routine like a circuit training routine done as quick as possible with the only rest coming in the middle of the 1st and 2nd circuit



Given the setup in my gym, I think it makes more sense to do it as a rest-pause routine.  At the very least I think I'll do that for a while, then maybe switch to circuit after a few weeks to up the workload a bit.

As far as the rep range, I was doing 20 rep squat sets (though my ROM wasn't always what it should be) so 12-15 sounds about right.  Looking forward to giving this a try!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Given the setup in my gym, I think it makes more sense to do it as a rest-pause routine.  At the very least I think I'll do that for a while, then maybe switch to circuit after a few weeks to up the workload a bit.
> 
> As far as the rep range, I was doing 20 rep squat sets (though my ROM wasn't always what it should be) so 12-15 sounds about right.  Looking forward to giving this a try!



 Good stuff, glad you'll try it!!! Best wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 20, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Given the setup in my gym, I think it makes more sense to do it as a rest-pause routine.  At the very least I think I'll do that for a while, then maybe switch to circuit after a few weeks to up the workload a bit.
> 
> As far as the rep range, I was doing 20 rep squat sets (though my ROM wasn't always what it should be) so 12-15 sounds about right.  Looking forward to giving this a try!



Wait you are doing this for your sport right? Why do 15 rep squats and rest pause?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2007)

Build leg strength and endurance?  

I'll be honest, I'm not great at building sport specific programs.  If you have something else in mind, throw it out there!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 20, 2007)

Do you know how to hang clean? Are you a squater or a deadlifter? Goals?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm a squatter, but I like both.  I've not done hang cleans, but I'm ok with trying them.  I'm in a cutting cycle, but the routine Archy put together for me is specifically to get ready for softball season.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2007)

I posted this in the 2007 challenge as well, but wanted to drop a note here as well.  Weight as of yesterday AM was 262, down from 271 on 1/1.  The goal for Jan was 260, which looks very much in range.  

Also, made a really good lentil soup last night after being inspire by Alton Brown (as well as the snow, which makes for great soup weather).  If anyone wants it, I'll post in the recipe area.  Macros ended up around 300 cals/bowl, @7 g fat (from olive oil), @42 carbs (@7 fiber) and 18 protein.  Very tasty.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm a westside whore. Now that i got that off my chest! 

Upper/lower alternating split
Monday Wednesday and Friday split
3 week cycle

week 1-Strength everything is 8-5 reps2-6sets depending on how you feel. 1 exercise each workout day will be 3 reps This exercise will be the one you want to improve the most.

Week 2-Hypertrophy everything is 8-14 reps with 2-5 sets(depending on how you feel) Be careful to only do 14 reps occasionally.

week 3-power pick explosive exercises and do them IE band bench ,band squats, Clean or snatch from the hang, split jerks, Jump squats, regular jumping, bench press toss on the smith machine,Those ones were you swing a dumbbell from in between your legs up to shoulder level. During this time you will pick 2-4 exercises to be explosive and 1-3 exercises to just maintain or gain muscle.

week 4- deload or just take the week off. Deload can be done by doing normal reps for exercises ,but stopping 5-8 reps shy of failure. 

week 5- repeat.

Never intentionally go to failure stop 1-2 reps shy of failure. You will go to failure on accident sometimes. 2-4 Exercises should be compound and 2-3 can be isolation if you want. If you can do chins/pullups do those. 1 rep maxes can be done just i don't think that its useful to sport as much as it is to powerlifting. Balance your pushing with pulling lets say you do 3x3 for bench for the first 3 week cycle then you need to do 3X3 DB or BB rows for your next 3 week cycle. Any part of the 3 week cycle you should be doing heavy ab work 2-4x8-14 this should be done on lower days. Play it by feel so lets say you think 6 exercises is to much for you then do 3-4. 

Example
week1-
Bench
3X3

DB rows      or if you can do hang cleans 5X3 or 5X5
4X8

Overhead press BB
2X8

Chinups Close grip
3X6

DB curls
4X8

week2-
DB bench
4X10

BB rows
3X10

DB pec flys
3X14

Seated rows
5X8

Trciep kickbacks with 5 pound pink dumbbells 
2X10

Lower day

Squats ATG
3X10

deadlifts
3x8

leg curls
5X6 exception is made to rep range for hamstrings

Leg lifts
4X14

reverse hypers
2X12
week3-

jump squats weight wont be more than 45-100 pounds
6X6-3

Kneeling jumps(kneel let heels touch butt then jump up and land on your feet)
3X whatever you can do add weight if you can do more than 5 reps.

Jump shrugs (DON'T DO IF THEY CAUSE YOU ANY PAIN)
4X8

Hang cleans or snatch if you can do them.
5X3-5

Squats close stance
3X12

Leg extensions
4X8



Im no expert and in no way is this perfect ,but this is how i would do it.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 21, 2007)

You may have already posted this elsewhere in the journal, but how are you integrating your diet and training specifically?  Are you using a pretty structured diet plan (i.e. with depletion workouts, strict cheat meals/carb loads) or are you going with more of a KISS approach with adequate protein?

I have been dieting about a month and am finding refeeds to be almost necessary at this point (and I am not even that lean, hehe).  I am curious how easy you tend to stall and what you preplan to keep that from happening.  Cyclical dieting almost always effects whatever training program you use.

Good luck in the challenge.  I quasi-entered it to as it is certainly a good motivational factor re: dieting.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, another new visitor to the journal.  Thanks for stopping by!

Nah, not stressing the diet too much.  I've gotten pretty good at knowing about what I am taking in.  Breakfast is either egg beaters with peppers and mushrooms or oats with natty PB and whey.  Shake around 10, w/out around 11, lunch is either grilled chicken and veggies or a salad.  Snack around 3, dinner around 6, both vary.  

Stalling hasn't been an issue yet.  I generally get my money's worth on my cheat meal, once each week.  Depending on how I feel, I may do a mid-week refeed as well.  Last week my cheat was Thursday, so I will do a refeed this Tuesday for sure, then cheat on the weekend.  (Actually a double cheat, dinner Sat and a b-day party Sunday for my kid.)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm really torn between the two suggested programs.  I think what I may do is finish Jan on the HIT program I'm doing, switch to Brutus' westside for a change, then back to HIT with Archie's plan.  Thoughts?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2007)

Have you considered making a plan tailor suited to _your_ body and _your_ needs?


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Have you considered making a plan tailor suited to _your_ body and _your_ needs?



lol, this sounds like the beginning of an infomercial.

Carry on though, it is a good thing to think about.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Have you considered making a plan tailor suited to _your_ body and _your_ needs?



Well, as it happens, I am apparently taking submissions....

No, haven't spent much time on it.  For me it's all about consistency right now.  Getting in the gym and getting on the treadmill or bike.  Most of the work I've been doing has been HIT style, which works well, but I also enjoy just trying out new stuff...in the gym, I mean...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2007)

Speaking of consistency...got in an hour on the bike tonight.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2007)

way to go! I dunno if I could go that long...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 22, 2007)

It helps to distract yourself.  Think about baseball or kittens or something like that...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> It helps to distract yourself.  Think about baseball or kittens or something like that...



Lol! Kittens.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2007)

you know....every time you masterbate...God kills a kitten...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> you know....every time you masterbate...God kills a kitten...



I feel really guilty.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> you know....every time you masterbate...God kills a kitten...



Another good reason!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> It helps to distract yourself. Think about baseball or *kittens* or something like that...


 

we all know this is code for something else....also a motivational factor


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2007)

I understand the routine you wanna try, I say go for it, there is no right or wrong imo!!! I just geared that around recovery and quickness so that you can w/o to compliment your softball game!!! (hope that made sense, LOL)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 22, 2007)

Lunch workout...

WU - bike, 10 min
WU - standing db press, bo db rows, hammer curls - 20s x 10 each

OH DB presses - 35s x 10 (more on this later)

BO DB rows - 45s x 10 (up 2 reps)

BB curls - 80 x 6 (up 10 lbs, down 4 reps)

pushdowns - 120 x 10 (up 3 reps)
SS dips - BW x 2 

I dropped upright rows for standing db presses.  I'm subbing for lat raises, and these seem a little closer to what I need to do here.  

Evening workout...

bike, 45 minutes

I also decided to go with Archie's program, just because I'm used to the HIT style and I think I can get up to speed faster.  But don't worry Brutus, I will use yours as well at some point.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning weigh in - 260.

That was my January goal, hit a week early.  Woohoo!  Now to see how far I can push it before February rolls around...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2007)

Great job, Py.    What's the next goal?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2007)

10 lbs lower at the end of Feb than the beginning of Feb.  (The original plan was 250, but we'll see where I start out and go from there.)


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2007)

Py...I am SO proud of you!!  Do you know your avg Cal. intake?? I know at one point last year you had it pretty low...


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

How tall are ya Py? I haver started my cut once again. I feel very didcated this time, but we shall see.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> How tall are ya Py? I haver started my cut once again. I feel very didcated this time, but we shall see.



Same here I just got a house down the shore time to show off this body 

Py lookin good bud!  Grats on hitting your goal!!  Keep kicking ass!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2007)

Fantastic job my Friend, way to go!!! Stick to your guns BRother Pylon!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

That program looks like a pretty decent workout to me one thing i would add would be something like chins/pullups or lat pulldowns.

I'm cutting to pylon.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> Py...I am SO proud of you!!  Do you know your avg Cal. intake?? I know at one point last year you had it pretty low...



Um...not really.  I eat when I get hungry, but I would guess it is pretty low.  But I don't sweat it too much... 



			
				Double D said:
			
		

> How tall are ya Py? I haver started my cut once again. I feel very didcated this time, but we shall see.



I'm 6'1".  I'm heavier than I want to be, but I have a pretty big frame, so I carry it ok, I think.  I'm looking to get down to 220.

You'll cut when you are really ready.  Otherwise it won't work.  At least that's how I am.



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Same here I just got a house down the shore time to show off this body
> 
> Py lookin good bud!  Grats on hitting your goal!!  Keep kicking ass!



Thanks, Bolt.  House on the shore, huh?  When is the housewarming party?  Are we all invited?



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Fantastic job my Friend, way to go!!! Stick to your guns BRother Pylon!!!



Thanks, Archie.  One day, one meal, one bite at a time.  



			
				Brutus_G said:
			
		

> That program looks like a pretty decent workout to me one thing i would add would be something like chins/pullups or lat pulldowns.
> 
> I'm cutting to pylon.



Chins would probably be a good addition, at the very least to get me off pullup welfare.  

And I'm assuming you mean "cutting too", right?  I mean, you'd have to be pretty big if you were cutting just to where I am.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah I do feel very dedicated this time. Hell i even bought some detox things from walmart to try and clean out my system my first week of my cut.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> That program looks like a pretty decent workout to me one thing i would add would be something like *chins/pullups or lat pulldowns.*
> I'm cutting to pylon.



hey, they are included!!!  
Routine A1 - Squats/Flat Bench/CG Presses
Routine B1 - Deads/*Pullups*/BB Curls

Routine A2 - Leg Presses/Incline Bench/Dips
Routine B2 - Bent Over Rows/*CG Pulldowns*/DB Curls


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2007)

Well there you go.  But don't count those pulldowns for lats.  They are a bicep lift.  You know better.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well there you go.  But don't count those pulldowns for lats.  They are a bicep lift.  You know better.



  Got me there!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2007)

But it does help the lats too!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> But it does help the lats too!!! LOL!!!



No doubt.  I think my favorite lat move right now is the db pullover.  Don't know why, I just really dig it.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2007)

Did my cardio tonight, but only 30 minutes.  I think the bearing is starting to go out on my bike.  It is getting really hard to pedal, and the tension dial has nothing to do with it.  I even took it apart to get inside to look for anything out of place.  Nothing looked out of place, but I could feel the metal grinding while I worked.  Might try to lube it or something.  

Anyway, still usable, just more work.  And that's not so bad, right?


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Well from a person of my laziness from time to time, yes very bad.....haha


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> But it does help the lats too!!! LOL!!!



lol


----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice to see you digging into the pic vault, Brutus.  Always a good time.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2007)

Work HARD, not LONG!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

I like working hard, but as for hit I think I would have to pass, I can never keep my food down on it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like working hard, but as for hit I think I would have to pass, I can never keep my food down on it.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like working hard, but as for hit I think I would have to pass, I can never keep my food down on it.



That means you're doing it right!


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

That just means its not for me. Haha...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

So, here's something interesting.  I took yesterday off, clean diet but no workout or cardio, and could not fall asleep.  I'm wondering if my body has gotten so accustomed to the nightly output of energy that if I skip it, all that extra energy just pools up and prevents me from dozing off.  Not sure how I feel about that.  Anyone else have an issue like this?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2007)

Lookin good py!

That sounds like it would happen...your sleeping pattern and all.  Once your body gets use to something its hard to change.

Oh and you HIT guys are sick!  I mean I do circuits and all but I dont think I could do HIT!

And hell yea your welcome to the house warming...probably in the spring LOL.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Nope never if I am cutting I have to problems sleeping, no freakin energy for me.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

I have that problem too BRother Pylon, I think alot of it's mental, but I believe it's physical too, like you suggest!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2007)

Pylon said:


> So, here's something interesting.  I took yesterday off, clean diet but no workout or cardio, and could not fall asleep.  I'm wondering if my body has gotten so accustomed to the nightly output of energy that if I skip it, all that extra energy just pools up and prevents me from dozing off.  Not sure how I feel about that.  Anyone else have an issue like this?



I've been sleeping less now that im cutting.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> That just means its not for me. Haha...



Anything that takes away my morning wood is not Worthy of consideration lol.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, no ill effects, but thanks for letting me know it's not just me...

Leg day...

wu - bike, 10 min; hyperext, bwx10; squats, 135x6

Leg Ext - 195 x 12 (up 30 lbs and 2 reps)
SS squats - 225 x 10 (up 4 reps)

Seated donkey calf raises - 270 x 10 (up 15 lbs, sort of)

I say sort of because last time I did 285, but didn't really the extension to make them work, so dropped to 255.

I really pushed on the other lifts, trying to get the most out of them.  The heavier leg ext really slowed me down on the squats, but I got my 10 reps with good form and ROM.  I was supposed to play racquetball after work, but my partner bailed on me, so another time I guess.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice workout. Strong numbers.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

Excellent, progression is ALWAYS a good thing!!! He bailed??? What a bum, we definatly have to get together for some r-ball!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks, D, but the numbers are just ok.  I'm still paying the price for the long layoff.

Yeah, we keep saying that, Archie.....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Totally bummed.  Went to do my cardio, found the bike was still not turning well, then started to screech.  Pulled it apart, found that the main bearing is completely destroyed.  I have no idea if I can fix it or not.  This sucks.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

That sucks, you gonna get a new piece of equipment, or try somethin new???


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Damn that sucks P. Looks like you may have to buy you some tae-Bo tapes, hahaha.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 26, 2007)

I've busted 2 bikes they seem prone to breaking.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, I think my brother-in-law might be able to fix it.  We'll see.  If not, I guess I'll look for a new bike.  I'd take to running, but it is supposed to be ass-cold for the next couple of weeks, and my lungs seem to respond poorly to running in sub-freezing temps.  It's the fastest way I know to get sick.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

Cool, hope he can fix it!!! Definatly supposed to get COLD here this weekend, was thinkin of takin to runnin myself!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm on hold now, trying to get parts....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, no news yet, but I did find the contact info for the company.  We shall see....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well, no news yet, but I did find the contact info for the company.  We shall see....



 Best wishes, hope it all works out!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 27, 2007)

Training matters on hold for a bit....

JD (Jack Daniel) arrived 4 weeks early at 10:25am today.  He's in a 7lb 2oz, 20 inches.  6.5 hours from start to finish.  

Everyone is doing well.  We'll be at the hospital until Monday.  Probably off my plan (food and w/outs) until next week.  I'll try to check in from time to time.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2007)

*AWESOME and CONGRATS!!!* GODspeed you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 27, 2007)

Congratulations, man!!!

It's great that everything went well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2007)

That's a good size baby for 4 weeks early.    Congratulations, Py.  Good work!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow congratulations Pylon!


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Congratulations Py.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 28, 2007)

wow. congrats bro!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2007)

wow...I leave for a couple days...and Py goes out and has a baby.....hhmmm...

Congrats, mi amigo!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone...

We just got back home a couple of hours ago.  Everyone is doing fine.  The big brother is very excited.  The parents are just tired.

My diet absolutely went to crap at the hospital.  (No shock there.  I was due for a cheat meal anyway, I guess.)  I find it fascinating how little healthy food is served there, which would explain why so many nurses are out of shape.  The really interesting thing is how low my energy level has been.  Between the crap diet, crap bed, and lack of supps or exercise, I've been really dragging.  Hope to get back on track now that we are home.


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats man! When you gonna order that infant power rack?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> Congrats man! When you gonna order that infant power rack?


 

Congrats Pylon!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Glad ALL are home safe and sound!!!

Rest up and get ready for your next wave of attack my Friend!!!


----------



## Andalite (Jan 29, 2007)

dude...u have a pm bro


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2007)

Congrats Py!!! You must be so proud!!  Although.....I can't beleive you named him after a whiskey....


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Py!!!  Hope all is great with you and yours.  

Hey, did you check and see if that avi is copyright protected?  I think I've seen it somewhere


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

You better still be hitting it hard!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2007)

Hope all is Fantastic my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> You better still be hitting it hard!!!!!



I haven't been back long enough to comment on this.  So I won't.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey everybody....

Things are going well, though I have not been in the gym at all this week, and have taken the opportunity to eat whatever is lying around.  Getting back to work tomorrow, will be in the gym at lunch.  Having the bike out of service has really hurt my cardio plan.  I may put together an at home evening workout similar to what I had used before from Cowpimp (and not too different from some of the work DOMS has been doing.)  

Anyway, hope all is well with everyone else.  I'll try to get caught up in the next couple of days...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2007)

u getting fat like me, Py?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2007)

Working on it, B...

Good news, I got the part located for my bike.  Might be a week or 2, but still progress!

I should be back to a normal schedule next week.  I am going to switch to Archie's outine, with a little tweaking.  (It will be shared soon....)


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2007)

Awesome news, Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 2, 2007)

Good news on the bike congrats.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Thanks everyone...
> 
> We just got back home a couple of hours ago.  Everyone is doing fine.  The big brother is very excited.  The parents are just tired.
> 
> My diet absolutely went to crap at the hospital.  (No shock there.  I was due for a cheat meal anyway, I guess.) _* I find it fascinating how little healthy food is served there, which would explain why so many nurses are out of shape.  *_The really interesting thing is how low my energy level has been.  Between the crap diet, crap bed, and lack of supps or exercise, I've been really dragging.  Hope to get back on track now that we are home.



Ironic ,but true most dietitians are overweight with high BF%.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2007)

OK, here is the setup Archie gave me:  2 Alternating routine, done on a M-W-F schedule

Routine A1 - Squats/Flat Bench/CG Presses
Routine B1 - Deads/Pullups/BB Curls

Routine A2 - Leg Presses/Incline Bench/Dips
Routine B2 - Bent Over Rows/CG Pulldowns/DB Curls

Here is what I am thinking.  I've just tinkered a bit to add in some things I want to try or already really enjoy doing. 


 Routine A1 - OH Squats/Flat Bench/Dips/Hyperextensions
 Routine B1 - Deads/Rev ham extension/Pullups/BB Curls

 Routine A2 - Squats/Incline DB Bench/Skulls into CG Presses
 Routine B2 - Bent Over Rows/CG Pulldowns/DB incline Curls/Saxon bends

Looking for thoughts on these changes.  I dropped the leg press in favor of regular squats, which were missing after adding the OH squat to A1.  I figure they are different enough to have them both in, especially given the emphasis on balance with the OHs, and poundage with the regulars.  I thought they would be nice complements.  

The rev ham extensions were in M&F this month, and I really want to try them.  They use the same equipment as hyperextensions, but you are face down and your head is near the footplate, with your hips as the pivot point on the top.  

Thoughts?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

I like it, Alot!!! Very good substitutions and additions imo!!! If you find the 2 versions of squating are getting to ya, sub in the Leg presses until you feel better!!! Best Wishes to you on it my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, I just really hate the leg press at my gym.  It's the kind where the footplate swivels.  I know the idea is that you have a flat surface through the ROM, but I just can't get used to the feel, you know?

Anyway, glad you approve of my tinkering!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks good. What are you planning rep/ set wise/ Rest intervals? 

On your A2 you could regular squat on one day and the next day do something unilateral (bulgarians, step ups, lunge, pistols etc.)


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2007)

Hadn't thought about the unilateral idea.  I'll have to play with that a bit.

Reps - I'll probably stick with Archie's plan of 12 reps on uppers, 15 on lowers.  I may go ahead with doing this as a circuit as well, depending on how they feel once I get into the plan.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 3, 2007)

u have a PM


----------



## Double D (Feb 4, 2007)

Good ideas there Py. In case you havent checked out what I am going to try to do. I got some unilateral things going on as well.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

What uni moves do you have slotted for legs?  The most natural one I can think of would be lunges, which are my least favorite thing ever.  Well, in the gym, anyway.  I've also never really been a fan of split squats, but they might be a nice idea on this program.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2007)

Pylon said:


> What uni moves do you have slotted for legs?  The most natural one I can think of would be lunges, which are my least favorite thing ever.  Well, in the gym, anyway.  I've also never really been a fan of split squats, but they might be a nice idea on this program.



I hate lunges!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 4, 2007)

pylon: u have a pm...stop ignoring me


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 4, 2007)

hey Py! Don't be too hard on yourself...your diet will come around...just so long as your spending all that extra time with the new baby


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

You're right, Billie, and I'm not sweating it at all.  If anything, I'm kinda going overboard to clear some of this out of the house.  (I picked up some fudge ice cream for the wife, which is good, but the fresh ginger ice cream is top notch.  gotta finish that _tonight_!)


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey Py!  Lunges are brutal, from what I remember anyway .  Any travel plans to Michigan??  Give me some notice and I'll hook us up with a pair of Wings tickets so you can see a real hockey team.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

Heya SteveO -

My job has changed (still the same company), and my travel is basically zero at this point.  But if I get a chance to head north, I will let you know for sure!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 4, 2007)

u have a pm...


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

So.......you had better not be going overboard. You were doing so well. Oh and as far as uni things, well there are bulgarian squats check those out. Along with single leg rdl's.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

Not too overboard, just the right amount....

And for lots of good reasons, I'm moving to a new journal.  New plan, new goals, new digs, right?

Come on by....


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> OK, here is the setup Archie gave me:  2 Alternating routine, done on a M-W-F schedule
> 
> Routine A1 - Squats/Flat Bench/CG Presses
> Routine B1 - Deads/Pullups/BB Curls
> ...




I would do the hang cleans on the 2B days first exercise. If you feel strong try doing them on B1 days to. 3-6 sets of 1-6 reps is what i usualy do. Start off light and make sure your jumping.


----------

